# عييييييييييييييييييييب



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)

*من كام يوم بكلم بنوتة من صديقاتى .. فقالتلى " انا عايزة أخد **دروس رقص :mus13: " فرديت ببساطة " ماتخدى حد حايشك " .. قالتلى " اة بيقولولىعيب ؟؟!! " .. 

عييييييييييب ؟؟
​
بغض النظر عن باقى الحوار .. بس حبيت اعرف ارائكم .. هل دروس الرقص " عيب " ؟ و هل يختلف مدى العيب على نوعية الرقص ( شرقى - غربى ) ؟؟ و هل تفرق لو الدروس كانت بنات بس أو مختلطة ؟؟ :fun_oops:

اتفضلو اشجوووووووونى :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههه انا مش قادرة ابطل ضحك ,قال بيقولوا عيب:new6::new6: , طيب هى بتقول ايه ؟ 
وايه لازمتها يعنى دروس الرقص ؟ هتعمل بيها ايه ؟ 
ما علينا لو عايزة تاخد هى حرة , بس بالنسبة لرأى انا , انا مش بحب الرقص الشرقى وبحسه فعلا مستفز 
بالنسبة للمجتمع فأكيد انتى عارفه  الناس بتبص للرقص الشرقى ازاى , ورغم كده تلاقيهم فى الافراح مش بيرحمو نفسهم والناس عادى مش معترضة 
فأنا مبقتش فاهمه , بس بالنسبة لواحدة مسيحية يعنى , من اولاد المسيح بجد ( انا معرفش البنت ديه ايه )  , فأكيد دروس رقص شرقى بالذات حاجة مش ليها اى معنى ولا لازمة وممكن فى نظرى تسبب عثرة لغيرها لو عرفوا انها بتاخد دروس كده 
بس فى جميع الاحوال هى حرة يعنى 
اروح اكمل ضحك بقا :new6::new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2013)

أنا أول مرة أعرف إن فيه دروس رقص !
  أمانة عليكِـ تسأليها لو اللي بيدوا دروس رقص "ولاد" تبلغيني 
أهو الواحد يبقا ضمن شغلانة يبني بيها مستقبله .... وكله بما يرضي الله ^.^
* اتفضلو اشجوووووووونى :new6:*[/QUOTE]
العيب إنكـ مش تكوني عارفة الإجابـــة:t33: ..آل دروس رقص آل ! :fun_lol:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أبريل 2013)

الرقص حرااااام ياكفره :a63:

هههههههه



فاكره زمااااااااان دخلت معاكوا هنا في حوار بسبب الموضوع دا
بس لواتكلمنا علي اساس ديني روحي 
أبونا قال حراام حتي لو البنت رقصت لوحدها في الاوضه
امال لو كانت مع مجموعه وكمان اذا كان مختلط يالهووي :w00t:
بس من وجهه نظري عيب وغلط موضوع انها ترقص مع مجموعه مختلطه 
والمصيبه بقا ان المدربين بيكونوا رجاله قال .... بلاوكسه leasantr
وكمان عيب وغلط حكاية الرقص في الفرح دي :11azy:
من وجهه نظري 


​


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

وهنا تكمن القصة ....

شعب يعرف العيب او الحرام ,, وميعرفش سبب تسميه العيب عيب والحرام حرام .." او لا يليق " بس انا بتكلم عن شعب عربى عامة ... 

المهم هو الرقص كرياضة مش عيب ,, من فترة كنت ماشى مع مدرب كونغ فو وواحد سلفى " متدرب " راحو شافو لعيبة كدة بيرقصوا حاجة معرفش اسمها جزء منها باركور ... المهم السلفى قال عيب .. المدرب قال دة انا معرفش اعمل الحركات دية سيبك من العيب .. دية رياضة ومهارات ارضية فوق الفظيعة ... سبكوا انتو من الحوار دة .. بالنسبة للشرقى يبقى " هبل " وعيب هههه لانه رقص " سخيف " وفعلا هو عثرة بس لكن مش بشوفو كرياضة يعنى ... بالنسبة لغير كدة فهو اكيد جيمل " كرياضة " و اناقة  ... بالنسبة لمختلط .. دة على حسب البيئة .... ومظنش حد هياخد دروس رقص هيكون مش محترم يعنى .. كل الاحتمالات وردة .. او فيروز مش شرط وردة .. المهم  .. الرقص اصلا عيب هههههههههههههه


----------



## beso0o (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> وهنا تكمن القصة ....
> 
> شعب يعرف العيب او الحرام ,, وميعرفش سبب تسميه العيب عيب والحرام حرام .." او لا يليق " بس انا بتكلم عن شعب عربى عامة ...
> 
> المهم هو الرقص كرياضة مش عيب ,, من فترة كنت ماشى مع مدرب كونغ فو وواحد سلفى " متدرب " راحو شافو لعيبة كدة بيرقصوا حاجة معرفش اسمها جزء منها باركور ... المهم السلفى قال عيب .. المدرب قال دة انا معرفش اعمل الحركات دية سيبك من العيب .. دية رياضة ومهارات ارضية فوق الفظيعة ... سبكوا انتو من الحوار دة .. بالنسبة للشرقى يبقى " هبل " وعيب هههه لانه رقص " سخيف " وفعلا هو عثرة بس لكن مش بشوفو كرياضة يعنى ... بالنسبة لغير كدة فهو اكيد جيمل " كرياضة " و اناقة  ... بالنسبة لمختلط .. دة على حسب البيئة .... ومظنش حد هياخد دروس رقص هيكون مش محترم يعنى .. كل الاحتمالات وردة .. او فيروز مش شرط وردة .. المهم  .. الرقص اصلا عيب هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو يا GoGo موضوع الرقص كرياضة دا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

*هى هتاخد درس رقص ليه ؟

دا السؤال ؟

هتبقى راقصة مثلا ؟

و لا حتقف على الدروس و خلاص ؟

لو هتشتغل راقصة .....................يبقى عيب ...........أيوة عيب

إنتى عارفة الرقص الشرقى شكله إيه 

يبقى لو عملت كدة ..................عيب 
----------------------------------------------


هأبعت لك على الخاص لينك يوتيوب كدة ..... أهو منها تشوفى التدريب بيبقى إزاى 

و تكونى فكرة :2:

*


----------



## tamav maria (18 أبريل 2013)

ماذا كان موقف الله من الرقص أمام ذلك العجل الذهبي؟ 

لقد أمر الرب بقتل أولئك اللاهين المنحرفين فمات 3000 نفس.


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

> هأبعت لك على الخاص لينك يوتيوب كدة ..... أهو منها تشوفى التدريب بيبقى إزاى
> 
> و تكونى فكرة :2:



طيب ما تورينا احنا هنا كمان , ليه الانانية ديه ؟ :smile02:smile02
اشمعنا شقاوة يعنى ؟ ها ؟ الناس بقت وحشة اوى :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب ما تورينا احنا هنا كمان , ليه الانانية ديه ؟ :smile02:smile02
> اشمعنا شقاوة يعنى ؟ ها ؟ الناس بقت وحشة اوى :smile01:smile01:smile01




:scenic::scenic::scenic:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :scenic::scenic::scenic:



ياريتنى ما طلبت :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياريتنى ما طلبت :smile02:smile02:smile02



*تحبى أبعت لك فيديو تعليمى تانى ؟
:2::2::2:
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تحبى أبعت لك فيديو تعليمى تانى ؟
> :2::2::2:
> ​*



لا انتى كده بقا تعملى انتى مدرسة وتاخدى معاكى بقا البنت صاحبة شقاوة ديه  واهو كده نبقا نتطمن عليها بردو مش مع حد غريب , وربنا يخليكى للغلابة هههههههههههه :smile02:smile02:smile02
بس بلاش تجيبى الولد او  البنت ( الله اعلم هو / هى ايه  لان ده فى علم الغيب :smile02:smile02)  اللى كان بيدرس فى الفيديو ده


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أبريل 2013)

على حسب الدروس دى للتقوية لتحسين المستوى علشان اكل العيش 
(ومدام بترقص بالحلال ومش بتمد اديها ولا بتعمل حاجة غلط) 

ولا الدروس دى للالمام بالمهرات والمميزات 

ولا عوزة تاخد الدروس دى ليه وايه الفائدة اللى هتعود عليها لما تخدها تحسين فى المستوى الوظيفى مثلا ولا هتكتبها فى C.V بتعتها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

اجل الرقص عيب؟  افتن عليكي عند معلمتي فيفي عبدو 
 اذا بتتعلمه عشان نفسها وش اللي يعيبو؟ واذا ترقص في جمعة بنات وش اللي عيبو؟ 
العيب انها تترقص قدام الرجال غير كذا ما اشوف فيها شئ هذا والله اعلم

عن جد شوشو من ذي اللي تبغي تتعلم ؟ دليها علي وانا اعلمها ماتخافيش النص بالنص اهم حاجه كثري من زبونات هههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*مآ يمكن قصدهآ رقص إيقآعى يآ شقآوة* ..؟ 

فيه أنوآع رآقية من آلرقص وقريبة من آلريآضة زى مآ قآل  جوجو .. مآ هو آلبآليه رقص وآلتآنجو رقص ..؟

آلرقص آلشرقى مآفيهآش حآجة لمآ تتعلم مع نفسهآ ، بس معروف إنه غير لآئق لو قدآم نآس هيعثرهم
ثم إنى مآكنتش أعرف إن آلرقص آلشرقى ليه مدآرس ... وكمآن لهآويآت يعنى مش رآقصآت محترفة ، *إتطورتى يآ مصر* :dntknw:


 

 


*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اجل الرقص عيب؟  افتن عليكي عند معلمتي فيفي عبدو
> اذا بتتعلمه عشان نفسها وش اللي يعيبو؟ واذا ترقص في جمعة بنات وش اللي عيبو؟
> العيب انها تترقص قدام الرجال غير كذا ما اشوف فيها شئ هذا والله اعلم
> 
> عن جد شوشو من ذي اللي تبغي تتعلم ؟ دليها علي وانا اعلمها ماتخافيش النص بالنص اهم حاجه كثري من زبونات هههههه


ههههههـ هيفآ أرجوكى بطلى فرجة على فيفى .. مضرة لصحتكـ يآ بنتى :fun_oops:




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أبريل 2013)

علشان منظلمش البنت او يكون الرد قاصى عليها ونشوش عليها من حرام وحلال 
وكمان ان محدش يعرف ايه قصدها اى نوع من الرقص 
وانه حرام قدام الناس او حلال لوحدها او انه رياضة
هى تاخد الكورس وتتعلم كويس وتعمل مرجعات نهائية 

وتجيى تورينا هى اخدت ايه فى الدرس حصة حصة سطر سطر وعلى اقل من مهلها 
وحنا نكم بق اذا كان فى عثرة ولا عثراااااااات ولا مفهوش حاجة
ولو فى عثرات صغيرة ممكن تتعدل 
واكيد هنحكم بالعدل 

اللى موافق على الحل ده يرفع ايدة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

> ههههههـ هيفآ أرجوكى بطلى فرجة على فيفى .. مضرة لصحتكـ يآ بنتى


ما انا بطلت هي ما بقتش ترقص بس بتقى معلمتي الروحيه
مره دخلت كلاس رقص شرقي كان كلو اجنبيات مع المدربه
بئيت انا بعلمهم بدل ما يعلموني ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ما انا بطلت هي ما بقتش ترقص بس بتقى معلمتي الروحيه
> مره دخلت كلاس رقص شرقي كان كلو اجنبيات مع المدربه
> بئيت انا بعلمهم بدل ما يعلموني ههههههه


هههههـ بركآتكـ يآ ست فيفي :t33:

​


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> علشان منظلمش البنت او يكون الرد قاصى عليها ونشوش عليها من حرام وحلال
> وكمان ان محدش يعرف ايه قصدها اى نوع من الرقص
> وانه حرام قدام الناس او حلال لوحدها او انه رياضة
> هى تاخد الكورس وتتعلم كويس وتعمل مرجعات نهائية
> ...


ههههـ آلسؤآل دآ للرجآلة بس وكلهم موآفقين مبدئياً طبعاً :t33:
 

 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

*لو كانت البنت دى حاسة من داخلها ومقتنعة تماماً إن جسدها هو هيـــــــــــكل لله 
ماكنتش طلبت الطلب دة 
وكانت هتعرف .. إن كلمة  ( عيب ) معناها ؟؟ لا يوافق لأولاد الله 
وإقتناعها هيكون نتيجة...........  لشبعهــــا الروحـــــــى 


أما إذا كانت مش حاسة ولا مقدرة ولا مقتنعةبقيمة روح الله الذى بداخلها يبقا علية العوض ومنه العوض فيها 
وعدم إقتناعها نتيجة ............. لعطشها وجوعهـــــــا الروحــــى 
*
*[Q-BIBLE]
النفس الشبعـــــــانة تــــــــدوس العسل........... وللنفس الجائعـــــــــــة كل مـــــــر حلو 

[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

ايملي
في ناس عادي يتعلمون الباليه والسالسا و التانجو وزومبا
وباقي رقصات العالميه من باب البرستيج والرقي
لكن عند رقص الشرقي يتفلسفون ليه تناقض مادري
مع ان رقص شرقي يادوب كم خطوه رياضيه مش زي باقي رقصات معقد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايملي
> في ناس عادي يتعلمون الباليه والسالسا و التانجو وزومبا
> وباقي رقصات العالميه من باب البرستيج والرقي
> لكن عند رقص الشرقي يتفلسفون ليه تناقض مادري
> مع ان رقص شرقي يادوب كم خطوه رياضيه مش زي باقي رقصات معقد



كل دى اسماء المواد اللى بتدرسوها شكلهم بيتعبوا 

ده انتى على كده مدرسة ويمكن مؤسسة خيريه كمان


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايملي
> في ناس عادي يتعلمون الباليه والسالسا و التانجو وزومبا
> وباقي رقصات العالميه من باب البرستيج والرقي
> لكن عند رقص الشرقي يتفلسفون ليه تناقض مادري
> مع ان رقص شرقي يادوب كم خطوه رياضيه مش زي باقي رقصات معقد


معآكـِ هيوف ، وأنآ من عشآق آلبآلية وآلتآنجو بشكل خآص .. :blush2:

بآلنسبة للرقص آلشرقى آلمشكلة مش فى آلتعليم قد مآ هى فى آلممآرسة قدآم آلنآس
لإنه أكتر أنوآع آلرقص ميلاً للإيحآءآت و آلإغرآء
وبينى وبينكـ معظم آلبنآت بتعرف تتعلمه مع نفسهآ أصلاً من مجرد آلمتآبعة 

فمن هنـآ جه آلإستغرآب 






*.،*​ 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

مع إحترامى لكل الى رض--- 
بس انا مش شايفا إن فيها اى نوع من انواع العيب!
و ماله لما البنت تروح تتعلم الرقص!
و انهى نوع رقص لو اجنبى صالصا و كدا و لا بلدى!
البلدى بالذات ممكن فى الجيم سيدات بتدرب بلدى و بتبقى مجموعه لزيزه-
و الاجنبى ممكن يبقى فى جيم مخطلت ذى ساميه علوبه كدا و بيبقى مخطلت و تلاقى اكثر ولاد هما الى بيضربوا--
بتبقى مجموعه كبيره و كذا مدرب و مدربه مش مدرب واحد--
ده فن!! فن ذى كدا الى بيحب يرسم زى كدا الى بيحب يمثل ذى كدا الى بيحب يغنى!!
و لا كمان هتقولوا لى التمثيل حرام و الغناء خصوصا بصوت المرئه الى هو عوره يبقى حرام!!
و ماله لما تاخد دروس رقص-- لو عندها إكتئاب ده بيرفع الروح المعنويه جدا--
و فى الى مبيحبش و مش بيستمتع بالرياضه فبتكون دروس الرقص دى مثل الرياضه--
ليه لاء!!!!
مش قادرا افهم وجه نظركم-- حرام من انهى نحيه يعنى!!
فى مبيخدوش دروس رأس-- بس بيخربوها فى الافراح و بيرقصوا قدام الغريب قبل القريب!!
و فى رقص عن رقص يفرق!! يعنى ممكن واحده تقرص بس بطريقه حلوه-- و فى الى ترقص بطريقه تانيا مش ولا بد!!
فعلى انهى شىء بنعمم هنا--
هل ربنا حرم الرقص-- فين و إمتى؟
و لو هى من النوع الى مش بتاخد بالها من تصرفاتها و حركاتها-- هل هيفرق ده لو اخذت دروس رقص او مئخذتش!!
و مين جاب موضوع إنها هتاخد دروس علشان تشتغل راقصه--

 قولى ليها تروح ترقس و تتعلم يا شقشق--


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مع إحترامى لكل الى رض---
> بس انا مش شايفا إن فيها اى نوع من انواع العيب!
> و ماله لما البنت تروح تتعلم الرقص!
> و انهى نوع رقص لو اجنبى صالصا و كدا و لا بلدى!
> ...


مآعرفتش أقيمكـ حبو 

حبيبى مآحدش قآل إنه* حرآم*
ولآ قآل إنه فى آلأفرآح يجوز وغيرهـ لآ يجوز

آ
آلقآعدة ببسآطة إنهآ *لو إستخدمته بشكل مُعثر وقتهآ اكيد هيكون غير لآئق*
بس فى آلآخر كل وآحد حر وهو آلمسئول عن تحديد آللآئق بيه :flowers:

 

 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> مآعرفتش أقيمكـ حبو ​
> 
> حبيبى مآحدش قآل إنه* حرآم*
> ولآ قآل إنه فى آلأفرآح يجوز وغيرهـ لآ يجوز​
> ...


 
 فعلا تمااام هو ده الكلاااام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

> بآلنسبة للرقص آلشرقى آلمشكلة مش فى آلتعليم قد مآ هى فى آلممآرسة قدآم آلنآس
> لإنه أكتر أنوآع آلرقص ميلاً للإيحآءآت و آلإغرآء


لا بيحتاج تتعلمي الخطوات مش كل من يرقص بيرقص صح ويجيب الخطوات الحقيقه لرقص الشرقي .. اللي خرب سمعة الرقص الشرقي هو زيادات اللي كل من هب يزيد فيه عشان كذا ضروري الواحد يتعلمه صح 
وكل شئ له حد معين حتى رقص قدام بنات له ظوابطه مافي شئ مطلوب منه ان يكون بدون ظابط .. المشكله لما تشوفي حد يستميت في دفاع عن رقص اجنبي وينتقد الشرقي...


----------



## +sano+ (18 أبريل 2013)

للاسف الموضوع ده راجع لثقافه المجتمع اللى واضحه تماما فى معظم الردود .... يعنى لو مجتمع غربى اصلن البنت ده مكنتش سالت السؤال وعملت اللى نفسها تعملوا من غير ما تسال صحابها ....​


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

*قولى لها .. روحى اتعلمى الرقص فورا .. كل انواع الرقص .. و شجعيها كمان 
البنت صاحبتك دى بتفهم و دماغها كويسة ..
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أبريل 2013)

السيدة+ايرينى+
بلاش انانية الاعضاء كلهما عايزين يتعلموا الرقص
بعد ما حال البلد وقف يمكن يشتغلوا رقصين
وفى رقص شرعى واسالوا الشيخ محمد مرسة واخوانة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

* فعلاً .........
كل وآحد حر وهو آلمسئول عن تحديد آللآئـــــــــق بيه 

بس تحديدة لللآئــــــــق بيه ،، بيعتمــــــــــــــــــد أولاً وأخيراً على شبعة أو جوعة الروحى 

+
+
الأخت الغالية اللى بتقول إن الرقص بيعالج الإكتئاب 
أمال الصلاة فى مخدعك ،، مالوش أى دور !!!!!
 الدموع والقلب المنكسر أمام الله ملوش آى دور !!!! 
آيات السلام والطمأنينة التى تملأ الكتاب المقدس ملهاش أى دور !!!!!!!!!!

ممكن تكونوا معذورين علشان ماجربتوش *

*للأسف 
هتفضلوا تلفوا وتدورافى أرائكم .. حوالين بعض ، 
رغم إن الراحة والسلام و الحلول النهائية قدمها  لنا رب المجد 
+
+
هتيجى علينا أيام الصح هيكون غلط ...................... والغلط هيكون صح وسائد 
ياله هيصوا وارقصوا ههههههههه
*


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * فعلاً .........
> كل وآحد حر وهو آلمسئول عن تحديد آللآئـــــــــق بيه
> 
> بس تحديدة لللآئــــــــق بيه ،، بيعتمــــــــــــــــــد أولاً وأخيراً على شبعة أو جوعة الروحى
> ...



كلام حضرتك جميل 
بس هسأل حضرتك سؤال .. هل حضرتك جربتى الرقص .. حضرتك بتقولى ان الصلاة بتعالج الاكتئاب .. طيب هل حضرتك جربتى الرقص و وجدتيه لا يعالج الاكتئاب ؟ 

ايه بس دخل الله دلوقتى فى الكلام دا ؟ 
آيات السلام والطمأنينة التى تملأ الكتاب المقدس جميلة و لا اعتراض .. لكن ما دخلها بالرقص ؟ و لما المقارنة هنا ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

*تخيلت نفسى ان لى ابنة وتطلب منى الموافقة على أن تتعلم الرقص ...... فاحترت .....

لكن لابد إنى كنت سأسألها ..... ليه ....؟؟؟ ليه عايزة تتعلمى الرقص ...؟؟

فهل لدى المؤيدين أجابة ....؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

ايوا حبيبتى هيلانه--

 انا الاخت الى كنت بقول إن الرقص ممكن يعالج الإكتئاب!!
 هيلانه حبيبتى-- مش كل الناس مثل بعض-- مش كلنا نفس الدرجه الإمانيه-- يبقى الواحد ينزل بئا  و يعترض على كل ادويه الإكتئاب-- ينزل و يعترض على كل دكاتره الإكتئاب--و طرق العلاج...
صدقينى ممكن الواحده تكون بتروح ترقس و تاخد دروس رقص و فى نفس الوقت لها صله بربها اكثر ما اى حد يتخيل او يتوقع!!
دى ثقافه بلاد-- ثقافات مختلفه--
 مش عارفا ليه متخيلين الى تاخد درس رقص دى إنسانه منحله--
 طيب الى تلبس مايوه و تنزل البحر--- طيب و الى تلبس بكينى-- طيب الى تخرج و تشرب( لا تسكر) و ترقس فى وسط عائلتها و هى دى تقالدهم و عادتهم !! بس فى نفس الوقت تعرف الرب كويس اوى..
 نصيحه للكل-- لا تحكموا  على حد-- لانكم لا تعلمون ما هو بالداخل--
 ممكن تكون طاهره و شريفه و مبتعملش و مبترقصش بس كل افكارها شهوانيا-- او بلاش شهوانيه-- ممكن تكون قلبها مملوء كره--
 مش هنسا من كام سنه لما كنت بنقد انسانه بتلبس زياده عن اللزوم و كل ما اشوفها اقول كدا اوووفر بجد مش ممكن دى إيه دى--  و كنت عماله اقول لربنا ايه يا رب الى بتلبسه دى--- و عن طريق غير مباشر عرفت البنت دى بتعمل ايه و بتخدم قد ايه و بتلف على الملاجىء و مش عارفا اقول ايه--- ساعتها رجعت و بكيت  بكى كتير-- فهمت إن ربنا عرفنى مخصوص علشان يقول لى رساله--
 يا رب تكونى فهمتى الرساله دى--

 سلام يا غاليين...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تخيلت نفسى ان لى ابنة وتطلب منى الموافقة على أن تتعلم الرقص ...... فاحترت .....*
> 
> *لكن لابد إنى كنت سأسألها ..... ليه ....؟؟؟ ليه عايزة تتعلمى الرقص ...؟؟*
> 
> *فهل لدى المؤيدين أجابة ....؟؟*


ابى لكل إنسان فينا طباع مختلفه-- مواهب مختلفه--
ربنا خالقنا مختلفين-- فى طريقتنا و تعبيرتنا--
فى ناس تدايق تروح تاكل-- فى ناس تقطع الاكل-- فى ناس تروح تكتب و فى ناس تروح تتمشى و تقعد تلف فى الشوارع لا تعلم رايحه فين و جايه منين-- و طبعا ممكن كل ده يتعمل و فى نفس الوقت الواحد يصلى و يتكلم مع الرب-- ده مش هيلغى ده-- فى ناس تلبس مايوا و نتزل فى عز الشتاء البحر و تنط فى الامواج الى تقرب سقوعتها من قوالب الثلج-- فى ناس بئا تحب تغنى-- و فى ناس تحب ترقس-- تخرج فى الرقس ده طاقت غضب و طاقت حزن -- و فى ولاد يروحو يشيلوا حديد -- يلعبوا بولينج-- فى الى يروح يشرب و يسكر و يضرب مخضرات و بانجو-- و الى يروح فى علاقات غلط--

ماله لما تروح بين بنات و تطلع وقت فراغ او حزن او طاقه غضب فى رقص-- ماله ماله يا ناس انا مش فاهما--
و ماله لما اكون فرحانه اوى من ربنا و اقول له يا رب نفسى اتنطط و ارقص معاك يا رب-- ده عيب؟؟ ده حرام--؟
انا مش شايفا كدا!! و احترم كل رأى مختلف-- و اعلم إن الى يقدر عليه الراهب انا مقدرش عليه كل واحد منه له مرتبته الإمانيه-- بس احب اقول لكم ممكن يبقى راهب و معندوش قرب للرب قد إنسان تانى ممكن يرقس و يتنطط-- 

 مش فاهما امال لو قالت تروح تشتغل رقاسه كنا عملنا ايه هههههههههه دى بتقول تروح تتعلم الرقص تتعلم بس-- ممكن ينفعها فى جوازها!! و ماله يعنى و ماله انا مش فاهما!
سلام يا غاليين.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

> چاكس قال:
> 
> 
> > كلام حضرتك جميل
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

هو فيه انواع من الرقص جميلة جدا جدا وبتخرج طاقة من جوه الانسان وبجد ممكن تحسن من المود اللى الواحد فيه لان بيبقا فيها تنطيط وحركات رياضية زى الرقص التقليدى الاسكتلندى , ده بجد جميل جدا جدا , والرقص اليونانى , والدبكة اللبنانية جميلة جدا 
وفيه طبعا الفنون زى البالية ده فن راقى جدا انا بحبه اوى اوى 
وفه بردو التانجو 
بالنسبة للرقص الشرقى , فهو فى رأيى انا الشخصى , فأنا مش بحبه وبحسه مستفز , لانه زى ما قالت ايمليا اكتر انواع الرقص فيه ايحاءات واغراء , باقى الرقاصات ديه مش فيها الايحاءات والاغراء اللى فى الرقص الشرقى 
بس طبعا فى النهاية كل واحد حر يرقص اللى يرقصه او مش يرقص خالص 
وخليكو فاكرين ياجماعة المسيحية مفيش فيها حلال وحرام , ديه بتعتمد على مدى قرب الشخص من ربنا وقد ايه واخد الروح القدس جواه وساعتها الروح القدس هو اللى بيوجهه , لان الانسان وقتها بيبقا سايب فعلا نفسه روحا وجسدا لقيادة روح ربنا ليه 
وده بردو بيبقا اختيار شخصى من الانسان 
لكن احنا مش من دورنا اننا نحلل ونحرم للناس


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ابى لكل إنسان فينا طباع مختلفه-- مواهب مختلفه--
> ربنا خالقنا مختلفين-- فى طريقتنا و تعبيرتنا--
> فى ناس تدايق تروح تاكل-- فى ناس تقطع الاكل-- فى ناس تروح تكتب و فى ناس تروح تتمشى و تقعد تلف فى الشوارع لا تعلم رايحه فين و جايه منين-- و طبعا ممكن كل ده يتعمل و فى نفس الوقت الواحد يصلى و يتكلم مع الرب-- ده مش هيلغى ده-- فى ناس تلبس مايوا و نتزل فى عز الشتاء البحر و تنط فى الامواج الى تقرب سقوعتها من قوالب الثلج-- فى ناس بئا تحب تغنى-- و فى ناس تحب ترقس-- تخرج فى الرقس ده طاقت غضب و طاقت حزن -- و فى ولاد يروحو يشيلوا حديد -- يلعبوا بولينج-- فى الى يروح يشرب و يسكر و يضرب مخضرات و بانجو-- و الى يروح فى علاقات غلط--
> 
> ...



*هل افهم من مشاركتك أن الرقص هو نوع من "التفريغ" النفسى ......؟؟؟

إن كان كذلك ...... فالترقص فى غرفتها ..... 

أم أن هذا "التفريغ" لابد أن يكون أمام الأخرين ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا حبيبتى هيلانه--
> 
> انا الاخت الى كنت بقول إن الرقص ممكن يعالج الإكتئاب!!
> هيلانه حبيبتى-- مش كل الناس مثل بعض-- مش كلنا نفس الدرجه الإمانيه-- يبقى الواحد ينزل بئا  و يعترض على كل ادويه الإكتئاب-- ينزل و يعترض على كل دكاتره الإكتئاب--و طرق العلاج...
> ...



*
ومالوا يا ست الكل 
انتى بتقولى مش كل الناس زى بعضها 
أوك 
وأنا ماغصبتش عليكى رأى وإقتناعى ،، 
حضرتك من رأيك إن الرقص بيعالج الإكتئاب ،، 
و أنا رديت الرد اللى أنا مقتنعة بية ....
وقولت فيما معناه إن ( الحياة مع الله تُغنينا عن البحث عن علاج بعيد عنه )  

دى مناقشة مفتوحة ،، واللى مقتنع بحاجه بيقولها عادى 
ممكن أنا أستفاد منك أو إنتى تستفادى منى أو واحد عابر سبيل يستفاد مننا إحنا الإتنين ........ وهكذا 

هى مش ثقافة بلاد أد ما هى  ( درجة إيمانية ) زى ماحضرتك قولتى بالظبط 

على فكرة البنت اللى كنتى بتنقديها ، اللى كانت لابسة لبس زيادة عن اللزوم دى كانت ( حشمة ) لأنها حاسة إن جسدها هيكل للرب ،،
 زى بالظبط البنت اللى بتقول ( الرقص لا يليق بأولاد الله )

لكن ما ينفعش تقارنى الموقف ده 
 ببنت بتهز وسطها ..... إحتمــــــــــال تطلع فى الآخر قريبة من ربنا !!!! على أى أساس ؟؟ على أساس هز الوسط  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا على أساس جهادها فى الرقص هههههههههههههههههههه

قولى مثــــــــــــلاً 
بلاش ندينها أو نستهزأ بيها أو نبعد عنها ....... على أساس إنها ممكن تتوب وتقرب من ربنا ........ وتبقا أحسن مننا 
*
[Q-BIBLE] *فهكذا يصير الآخرون أولين والأولون آخرين*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

الى المعطردين !! 

هل تقبلون للبنات لعب كونغ فو او تايكوندو .. او سباحة او كورة .... واذا كان هناك خلاف على شىء منهم  فما هو ....


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الى المعطردين !!
> 
> هل تقبلون للبنات لعب كونغ فو او تايكوندو .. او سباحة او كورة .... واذا كان هناك خلاف على شىء منهم  فما هو ....



تقصد ايه بالمعترضين ؟ على الرقص الشرقى يعنى ؟
بالنسبالى انا , انا قولت رأيى الشخصى الخاص بيا فى الرقص الشرقى , لكن بالنسبة للبنت ديه هى حرة ترقص او مش ترقص هى حرة , مش من حقى اقولها تعمل ايه او متعملش ايه ,كل انسان حر 

بالنسبة للرياضات ديه , بردو بالنسبة لرأيى تخضع لنفس الشئ , اللى عايزة تتعلمهم وتمارسهم بردو هى حرة خالص خالص 
وانا شخصيا مش بحب احكم على حد , وبردو فى كلامى مكانش قصدى ابدا ان البنت ديه اخلاقها مش كويسة , ده حكم صعب اوى


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تقصد ايه بالمعترضين ؟ على الرقص الشرقى يعنى ؟
> بالنسبالى انا , انا قولت رأيى الشخصى الخاص بيا فى الرقص الشرقى , لكن بالنسبة للبنت ديه هى حرة ترقص او مش ترقص هى حرة , مش من حقى اقولها تعمل ايه او متعملش ايه ,كل انسان حر
> 
> بالنسبة للرياضات ديه , بردو بالنسبة لرأيى تخضع لنفس الشئ , اللى عايزة تتعلمهم وتمارسهم بردو هى حرة خالص خالص
> وانا شخصيا مش بحب احكم على حد , وبردو فى كلامى مكانش قصدى ابدا ان البنت ديه اخلاقها مش كويسة , ده حكم صعب اوى



لا مقصدش كدة اقصد المعترضين على الرقص نفسو ايا كان .. 

لكن بالنسبة لرأيك عندك حق ...


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

لا بالنسبة للرقص كده فى المطلق , فيه انواع جميلة وراقية وفيها فن زى ماقولت البالية مثلا والرقص الاسكتلندى بجد جميل 
لكن الرقص الشرقى انا شخصيا مش بشوف فيه اى فن غير انه يميل للاغراء


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الى المعطردين !!
> 
> هل تقبلون للبنات لعب كونغ فو او تايكوندو .. او سباحة او كورة .... واذا كان هناك خلاف على شىء منهم  فما هو ....



*
هل هذة الرياضة مُعثرة للآخرين ؟؟؟؟
هل هذة الرياضة تكشف الجسم  للآخرين ؟؟؟  

إجابتك على أسئلتى ........ هى إجابة سؤالك  
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا بالنسبة للرقص كده فى المطلق , فيه انواع جميلة وراقية وفيها فن زى ماقولت البالية مثلا والرقص الاسكتلندى بجد جميل
> لكن الرقص الشرقى انا شخصيا مش بشوف فيه اى فن غير انه يميل للاغراء



تمام كلام مظبوط ...

بالنسبة بقى للمعترضين .. على انواع الرقص الراقية التى جزء من الرياضة .. ايه الفرق ما بينها وبين مثلا الكونغ فو  هاتقولو الكونغ فو دفاع عن النفس ... اوك طب الكورة  ..  . .. !؟!؟ .....

دة اللياقة فى الباليه احسن من لياقة لعيبة الكونغ فو نفسهم .. !! دة فن ورياضة .. فيه حاجات قليلة  بتجمع ما بين الفن و الرياضة ومحدش يقدر يقول ان الفن و الرياضة "حرام " او لا يليقوا بالانسان المتدين !!..

حتى بعض الصفحات الملحدة بتسخر من قول العرب " خصوصا " المتدينين ان الرقص والباليه و ... الخ حرام  .. بيقولو هل هكذا يعلمهم الدين ..

انا كانسان مسيحى اوافق على اى رياضة او حاجة مفيدة للجسم فزيائيا و سيكولوجيا !!
ما دام مفهاش حاجة فيها " خطية " او عثرة .. يبقى ايه المشكلة ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

هل نرجع للكتاب المقدس فى هذا الموضوع ........

*قال السيد المسيح ....(وَيْلٌ لِلْعَالَمِ مِنَ الْعَثَرَاتِ. فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ الْعَثَرَاتُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَأْتِي الْعَثْرَةُ - مت  18 :  7)
ماذا سيكون موقف الموافقين على رقص الفتاة .... لأن رقصها سيكون من المؤكد سبب عثرة لبعض الشباب ...... *


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

تمام ياجوجو , انا شخصيا مش بشوف عثرة فى البالية , انا بشوفه فن راقى جدا جدا وقدرة رهيبة على التحكم بالجسم زى الجمباز مثلا , ومش المقصود منه اى اغراء او ايحاءات من اى نوع 
مثلا الرقص الاسكتلندى , ده بيتعمل فى الافراح بتاعتهم رقص كوميدى جدا جدا وبيخرج طاقة وبيكون for fun فده جميل اوى 
بالنسبة للرقص الشرقى فاللاسف انا مش قادرة اشوفه غير ان فيه ايحاءات واغراء بصراحة انا من وجهة نظرى هو ميتشافش غير كده


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أبريل 2013)

*أه عيب.*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

!!!! 
و مين بيتكلم على الرقص أمام الآخرين.
نفس مبداء هل شعر المراءة عثره
هل. صوت المرأة عثره
هل ذراعها عثره
هل كفها عثره
هل وجهها عثره..
مين تكلم على الرقص أمام الشباب ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

هنا. الموضوع عن فتاه عائزا تروح دروس رقص.. تختار دروس رقص فى مكان به فتايات بس..
إيه العثرة قئ كدا. إيه العيب قى كدا.
 مع كل احترامى بردوا لكل الآراء .. عأرفا أنه موضوع ثقافات و عادات و تقاليد شعوب و طرق معيشة .

  و مش من السهل حد يتقبل الرائئ الآخر.. اعز رالحقيقه المسلمين. لما يكفروا أو يقللوا من إيمان إلى قدامهم. لمجرد لبس أو غناء أو تمثيل ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * فعلاً .........
> كل وآحد حر وهو آلمسئول عن تحديد آللآئـــــــــق بيه
> 
> بس تحديدة لللآئــــــــق بيه ،، بيعتمــــــــــــــــــد أولاً وأخيراً على شبعة أو جوعة الروحى
> ...


*مش مختلفين يآ ملكتنـآ آلغآلية* كل مآ يتعلق بآلإنسآن أكيد بيتأثر بـ مدى شبعه
بس آلشبع مآبيكونش روحى وبس .. آلشبع آلنفسى مآبينفصلش عن آلشبع آلروحى
وآلأكتئآب كمثآل زى مآ محتآج علآقة سليمة حيه مع آلرب علشآن يتدوآى ... محتآج تدخل أو دعم نفسى
آلإتنين بيمشوآ مع بعض ع آلتوآزى ومآنقدرش نمحى دور أى منهم
ولو فيه وسيلة نفسية ممكن تخفف عنه " *غير آلخطآيآ أو آلعثرآت* " فإيه آلمآنع ..؟

أمآ لو فيه قآمة روحية وصلت إن علآقتهآ بآلرب تشفيهآ أو تحميهآ تمآماً من آلإكتئآب ، فـ يآ بختهآ :love34:


على فكرة فيه نقطة مهمة مسئولية آلإنسآن مش بتبقى بس عن تحديد آللآئق بيه .. لكن كمآن عن إختيآرهـ دآ 
*إنت حر* =* إنت مسئول
*
بجآنب إن آللآئق وغير آللآئق بيختلفوآ *على حسب معرفة آلشخص وثقآفة آلمجتمع*
علشآن كدآ مآينفعش يحكم علي آلشخص غير آلرب فآحص آلقلوب وآلكلى

وكمآن حآسة إننآ بعدنآ عن فكرة آلموضوع
مع إختلآفى آلشخصى على آلرقص آلشرقى بسبب ميله للإغرآء  وإنى بشوفه وسيلة للعثرة
*بس إن بنت تتعلمه دآ أكيد مش عثرهـ *






*.،*​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

> =إيمليــآ;3413578]
> *مش مختلفين يآ ملكتنـآ آلغآلية* كل مآ يتعلق بآلإنسآن أكيد بيتأثر بـ مدى شبعه
> بس آلشبع مآبيكونش روحى وبس ..
> آلشبع آلنفسى مآبينفصلش عن آلشبع آلروحى
> ​



*
عايزة تقولى إن الشبع بيكون ( نفسى وروحى ) 
تمام يا غالية 
الشبع بيكون ( روحى ، ونفسى ، وجسدى ) 

*



> =إيمليــآ;3413578]
> وآلأكتئآب كمثآل زى مآ محتآج علآقة سليمة حيه مع آلرب علشآن يتدوآى ... محتآج تدخل أو دعم نفسى
> آلإتنين بيمشوآ مع بعض ع آلتوآزى ومآنقدرش نمحى دور أى منهم



*
كلامك هنا مش مظبوط إيمليا 
عايزة تدخلى دعم نفسى بعيد عن ربنا .........كدة أصبحت علاقتك مع ربنا لم تصل بكِ إلى الشبع !!!!

أمال إزاى هتقولى لربنا 
( معك لا أريد شيئاً على الأرض ) 

حبيبتى الشبع النفسى بتاخدية عن طريق ( الحب ) 
يعنى ماينفعش بعد ما تحبى ربنا و تذوقية  تحطى حاجة حاجة تانية إلى جوارة 

فكل شهوة وكل رغبة أصبحت تافهة إلى جوار الله *



> =إيمليــآ;3413578]
> ولو فيه وسيلة نفسية ممكن تخفف عنه " *
> غير آلخطآيآ أو آلعثرآت* " فإيه آلمآنع ..؟



*هرد عليكى هنا بعبارة واحدة 
مالم يجد الإنسان بديل أبدى أو بديل فى ربنا ........ سيظل يجرى وراء سراب 
*



> جآنب إن آللآئق وغير آللآئق بيختلفوآ على حسب معرفة آلشخص وثقآفة آلمجتمع
> علشآن كدآ مآينفعش يحكم علي آلشخص غير آلرب فآحص آلقلوب وآلكلى



*طيب هو أنا حكمت على حد !!!!!!!!!!!
أنا كل اللى قولتة 
تحديد اللائق وغير اللائق بيعتمد على  الشبع الروحـــــــــــــــى  والقرب من ربنا 

لو كنت حكمت على حد هاتيلى المشاركة دى*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> عايزة تقولى إن الشبع بيكون ( نفسى وروحى )
> تمام يا غالية
> الشبع بيكون ( روحى ، ونفسى ، وجسدى )
> ...



فى البداية ... العلاقة مع ربنا شبع " روحى " وهنا يتطلب حاجتين " شبع نفسى وشبع جسدى .... الشبع الروحى بياثر على التانين ويمكن يكون بديل لناس ولكن فى الاصل دة شىء ودة شىء .. اذا الانسان مفيش مشكلة انه يشبع جسدة و يشبع نفسه .. بس بشروط  او بمعنى اخر فى الحدود المسموحة والتى تليق بانسان مرتبط بربنا .... !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> !!!!
> و مين بيتكلم على الرقص أمام الآخرين.



*ومين قال أنها سترقص فى غرفتها ...... ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع " الرقص " هذا فيه نظر *
*إذ قالوا فى الأمثال الشعبية " اللى ما بتعرفش ترقص تقول الأرض عوجة "*
*فهل الأرض حرام ؟ أم أن الأعوجاج نفسه حرام ؟*​

*أختلف العلماء فى طبيعة الأرض ...إن كانت " موكيتاً " أم " باركية " ؟*

*فلإن كانت " موكيتاً " فلا صحة لأعوجاج الأرض ها هُنا *
*ويكون مسلك أختنا " الراقصة " لا بأس به *
*فعليها أن تتعلم أصول " الرقص " أو " الرقس " حسب دعوة الأخت " حوبوا " *​ 
*اما وإن كانت الأرض " باركية " فقد ذهب العلماء الى أنه من *
*الجائز هنا أعوجاج الأرض ...ومن ثَم لا " إثم " على الأخت الراقصة*
*أن تتحجج بأعوجاج الأرض ...وعليها بــ " نجار " جدع أبن حلال *
*يظبط لها الباركية وبالمرة يلمها ويُستر عليها *​ 
*هذا والله أعلم *​​​​​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومين قال أنها سترقص فى غرفتها ...... ؟؟؟؟*


*
وتبقى هبلة ومجنونة لما ترقص فى غرفتها لوحدها ههههههههههههههههه
إلا بقا إذا كانت مريضة نفسياً وعايزة العلاج يكون بعيد ربنا .... ( سعادة وقتية وفانية  ) 
*


----------



## white.angel (18 أبريل 2013)

*الرقص مش عيب  ... سواء شرقى ... تانجو .. سالسا .. او حتى تاميلى "حركاته تشعرك بأنها تعبد الرجل "*

*البنت بتقول انا عايزه اخد دروس رقص ... لا قالت هترقص بيها فين ولا قالت انها هتشتغل بيه .... احنا بنناقش الجوهر نفسه ... هل عيب انها تتعلم الرقص الشرقى .... هل عيب انها تتعلم التانجو ... او التليجو ... او الباليه ... ؟؟*

*اللى بيقول الشرقى رقص اغراء والباقى مش اغراء ... معلش مش هقدر اتفق معاه .... لان كلها واحد ... كله بيتمايل على ايقاع .... ومش هنجزء الخطأ ... يأما الرقص عيب يأما مش عيب ... *

*وبالنسبه لان الرقص بيعالج الاكتئاب ... فدى حقيقه ... الرقص والايروبكس واليوجا "بيدعوا انها حركات سجود لبوذا"  والجرى ... كل دة بيعالج الاكتئاب ... لانه بيفرغ طاقه وشحنه .... ودة ملوش علاقه ابداً بالصلاه والشبع الروحى والاكتفاء بالمسيح ... لاننا احياناً  بنحتاج نسمع موسيقى عشان ننسجم ونقصى ساعتين روقان وصفاء ... هل دة معناه انى مش قادر  اشعر بالصفاء فى الصلاه  ؟؟؟ *

*العيب مش فى تعلم الرقص .... انما الـ " لايليق" يكمن فى انى هتعلمه ليه ... *

*الاغانى مش عيب الا فى حالة اثاره عثره*
*الافلام مش عيب الا فى حالة اثارة عثره*
*الرقص مش عيب  الا فى حالة اثاره عثره *

*ولو الموضوع مش كدة كان المفروض ان السيد المسيح ينزلنا لسته العيب واللى مش عيب *

*رغيت كتير بس انتوا وحشتونى اووووى *:flowers:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2013)

*تعريف العيب :
         .       العيب هو  كل مختلف او شاذ عن العادات والتقاليد المتوارثه في المجتمع
         .        قد يكون هذا العيب عدم القاء السلام علي الناس الذن تمر عليهم 
.        وقد يكون ايضا عدم تمسك الشباب والشابات بالاخلاق الجيده 


 وهنا يأتي السؤال 
ما هو العيب 
وما هي أساليب قياسه التي  تفصل بين الجيد من المعيب

***********
نيجي بقي لصاحبتك 
هي حاجه من اتنين 

بتسمع كلام اهلها وبتحترمهم 
فا طبيعي هيكون ردهم عيب 
حتر لو الاب والام وافقو 

هيجي ابنه عمه مرات خاله جارتهم يقول بيعلما البت الرقص 
والكلام اياه 

هنا تعتبر دروس الرقص عيب 



اما بقي لو كانت منفضه للدنيا 
ومش فارق معاها حد " وده نادر شويه "

هتعتبر ان الرقص حريه شخصيه 
محدش ليه انها يكلمها طالما سنها عدي 21 سنه 


وهنا هي تعمل اللي هي عايزاه 
بس هتفضل في نظر المجتمع 
مرتكبه لهذا العيب 


من الاخر كده 

بنت في الشارع = عيب



​

​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أبريل 2013)

كل شخص مسؤال عن نفسة
وعن تصرفاته 

هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ
إنجيل يوحنا 9 :21*
*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> كل شخص مسؤال عن نفسة
> وعن تصرفاته
> 
> هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ
> ...



*هى عدوى حبو وصلت لك 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مسئول مش مسؤال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى عدوى حبو وصلت لك *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مسئول مش مسؤال*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سرها باتع على الجميع*
*الحمد لله ما عدا أنا *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

> white.angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *
> > لأ يا ست الكل ده معناه إنك بتبحثى عن الصفاء بعيداااااااا عن الله
> > ممكن الرقص يعالج الإكتئاب بس علاج وقتى ،، ستحصلين على السعادة والشبع والراحة الوقتية فقط
> > وبعدين سماع الموسيقى حاجة و الرقص حاجة تانية
> ...


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى عدوى حبو وصلت لك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مسئول مش مسؤال*



دى منتشرة من زمان هههههههههههه
ابعدى بسرعة لحسن تتعدى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

> GoGo No Way قال:
> 
> 
> > ياريت فى البداية حضرتك تقرى الكومنت الاخير ليا تانى .. وبالنسبة للرهبان والراهبات ... فحضرتك كدة خلطى الامور تماما .. لان دور استغنوا عن حياة العالم كلها .. و* بالنسبه ليهم مش مهم الشبع النفسى و الجسدى *لانهم مش بيهتموا بيه بالدرجة متوازية مع الروحية زى العالم الخارجى .,, دة شىء ودة شىء اخر تماما
> ...


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *
> >
> > ههههههههههههههههههههه
> > والنبى إية !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > صح كلامك مظبوط ....
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أبريل 2013)

*7 صفحات يا مفتريين :spor24: و انا اللى قولت محدش هيعبرنى فيه :t17: .. للامانة انا عندى دور برد صعب جدًا و مش قادرة اقرا كل دة بصراحة .. وعد هرد على كل مشاركة بالتفصيل الممل اول ما اقدر اقرا و اشوف كويس لانى مزغللة شوية .. 

بس اللى لفت نظرى اما قلبت فى الموضوع .. ان الكل بيتكلم على الرقص الشرقى بالاخص !! و قليل اوى اللى جاب سيرة الرقص الغربى !! مش عارفة جيبتو منين افتراض انها قصدت الرقص الشرقى .. عمومًا رجعالكم اول ما اخف و استرد صحتى 

و مستمتعة جدًا بخناقاتكم .. الله يخليكو استمرو .. خلو القسم يصحصح شوية :yahoo:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> عايزة تقولى إن الشبع بيكون ( نفسى وروحى )
> تمام يا غالية
> الشبع بيكون ( روحى ، ونفسى ، وجسدى )
> ...


حبيبتى ولآ أنآ قولت إن آلرقص أو أى متعة دنيوية هتدينآ شبع " تآم " :flowers:
أى شئ تآم لآ يأتى غير من آلتآم .. *آللآ منتهى هو آلرب*

كلآمى كآن عن فعل "* بعيد عن آلخطآيآ أوآلعثرآت *" يدعمنى أو يريحنى نفسياً ..
لكنه مش هو آلإشبآع أو كل آلدعم إللى محتآجآهـ .. ولآ بديل عن علآقتى بربنـآ 
ربنـآ مُشبع لينآ كلنآ ولكنه خلقنآ مختلفين علشآن نضيف لبعض تحت إسمه .. سمح بوجود آلعلوم علشآن ننتفع بيهآ من محبته
خلق آلطبيعة آلجميلة وصوت آلعصآفير وريحة آلبحر ونور آلشمس علشآن يمتعنآ ويسخرهآ لينآ

*إيه آلمشكلة إن** يكون شخص على علآقة حقيقية مع ربنـآ* ..* وبيحب آل**فنون بأنوآعهآ*
آلنقطة هنـآ هل فى نظره متعته بأى شئ دنيوى تغنيه عن متعته وتلذذهـ بربنآ ..؟
هل آلأشيآء إللى بتلبى إحتيآجآته آلبشرية فصلته عن آلرب عن عمد بخطية أو عثرهـ ..؟ أو كآنت إله آخر هو طوع ليه ..؟
هل هو لجأ ليهآ زى مآ قولتى " بديل " عن آلرب ..؟

أكيد *مفيش غير ربنـآ إللى هيقدر يحدد مكنونآت قلبه*
وعلشآن كدآ قولت مآحدش يقدر يحكم عليه
سآمحينى لو إتفهمت إنهآ متوجهآلكـ شخصياً 


فى نقطة آلرهبآن فعلاً هم ممكن مآبيكنوش بيفرغوآ مشآعرهم بآلشكل دآ
بس حبيبتى كل إنسآن ليه *علآقة منفردة* مع ربنـآ مآنقدرش نقآرنهآ بغيرهـ
خصوصاُ إن آلعلآقة دى متدرجة ومتغيرهـ أثنآء نموهـ فيهآ
بآلطبع كلنآ مفروض نسعى للكمآل فى آلمسيح .. آلمهم نجآهد للكمآل دآ .. لكن إمتى وإزآى هنوصل ليه
كل شخص حسب تجربته ....





* .،*
 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *اللى بيقول الشرقى رقص اغراء والباقى مش اغراء ... معلش مش هقدر اتفق معاه .... لان كلها واحد ... كله بيتمايل على ايقاع .... ومش هنجزء الخطأ ... يأما الرقص عيب يأما مش عيب ... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جميلة كعآدتكـ وآيت :flowers:

بس إنتِ إعترضتى ورديتى على إعترآضكـ فى نفس آلوقت
زى مآ قولتى مآنقدرش نحكم على آلرقص إذآ كآن عيب - خليهآ أحسن " غير لآئق " 
علشآن عيب دى مطآطية أوى -* إلآ* لو كآن عثرهـ

*إذن مآينفعش نحط كل آلرقص فى بوتقة وآحدهـ* 

آلمهم أنآ بشوفة غير لآئق بآلنسبآلى بس ، لكن ممكن غيرى مآيشفهوش كدآ وحقه طبعاً 


أهم حآجة بقى : *نورتى آلدنيــآ* :flowers::flowers:





* .،*
 ​


----------



## white.angel (18 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *
> > لأ يا ست الكل ده معناه إنك بتبحثى عن الصفاء بعيداااااااا عن الله
> > ممكن الرقص يعالج الإكتئاب بس علاج وقتى ،، ستحصلين على السعادة والشبع والراحة الوقتية فقط
> > وبعدين سماع الموسيقى حاجة و الرقص حاجة تانية
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> حبيبتى ولآ أنآ قولت إن آلرقص أو أى متعة دنيوية هتدينآ شبع " تآم " :flowers:
> أى شئ تآم لآ يأتى غير من آلتآم .. *آللآ منتهى هو آلرب*
> 
> كلآمى كآن عن فعل "* بعيد عن آلخطآيآ أوآلعثرآت *" يدعمنى أو يريحنى نفسياً ..
> ...


*
إيمليا الحبيبة 
إنتى بالذات غالية عندى جدااااااااا وانتى عارفة مدى محبتك عندى ،، ومحبش يكون فيه صدام بينا :bomb:
فيستحسن ترفعى الراية البيضا علشان مانخسرش بعض :t17:

إنتى قولتى .......
*


> =إيمليــآ;3413578]*
> وآلأكتئآب كمثآل
> زى مآ محتآج علآقة سليمة حيه مع آلرب علشآن يتدوآى ... محتآج تدخل أو دعم نفسى
> آلإتنين بيمشوآ مع بعض ع آلتوآزى ومآنقدرش نمحى دور أى منهم[/SIZE]
> *​


*

معنى كلامك إن علاج الإكتئاب لا يكفيـــــــــــــة ( علاقة سليمة مع الرب ) 

ورجعتى قولتى ........



أى شئ تآم لآ يأتى غير من آلتآم .. آللآ منتهى هو آلرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​*

+++ إنتى بقا إية رأيك نمشى الخطين مع بعض ،، ولا نكتفى بالرب اللى هيدينا الكفاية التامة 
( ونقوله .......... لا أريد معك شيئاً على الأرض ) ده أولاً 

+++ ثانياً 
نفترض إن كلامك مظبوط وعلشان أعالج الإكتئاب ، لازم من دعم نفسى !!! 

هل الدعم النفسى ده هيجى من الرقص !!!

ولا المفروض يجى ....من  ( الحب ، الحنان ، الحرية ، الرعاية ، الحوار ، أنت مقبول ) وده الأكيد 

+++++++++++++++++++++






فى نقطة آلرهبآن فعلاً هم ممكن مآبيكنوش بيفرغوآ مشآعرهم بآلشكل دآ
بس حبيبتى كل إنسآن ليه علآقة منفردة مع ربنـآ مآنقدرش نقآرنهآ بغيرهـ
خصوصاُ إن آلعلآقة دى متدرجة ومتغيرهـ أثنآء نموهـ فيهآ

بآلطبع كلنآ مفروض نسعى للكمآل فى آلمسيح .. آلمهم نجآهد للكمآل دآ .. لكن إمتى وإزآى هنوصل ليه
كل شخص حسب تجربته ....




أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



على فكرة أنا ذكرت ( الرهبان والراهبات ) للغالية وايت علشان قالت 

 علاج الإكتئاب بيكون بالرقص على أساس إنه يفرغ طاقة و شحنة   رفضت تفريغ الطاقة والشحنة عن طريق الصلاة والعلاقة الحية مع المسيح ... لما قالت 
( دة ملوش علاقة بالصلاة والشبع الروحى )






white.angel قال:




وبالنسبه لان الرقص بيعالج الاكتئاب ... فدى حقيقه ... الرقص والايروبكس واليوجا "بيدعوا انها حركات سجود لبوذا"  والجرى ... كل دة بيعالج الاكتئاب ... لانه بيفرغ طاقه وشحنه .... ودة ملوش علاقه ابداً بالصلاه والشبع الروحى والاكتفاء بالمسيح ... لاننا احياناً  بنحتاج نسمع موسيقى عشان ننسجم ونقصى ساعتين روقان وصفاء ... هل دة معناه انى مش قادر  اشعر بالصفاء فى الصلاه  ؟؟؟ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



فأنا إديت مثال للرهبان والراهبات ... على أساس إنهم مثال حى قدامنا عايشين فى صلاة وإكتفاء بالمسيح على طووووول 

فكنت بسألها
طيب الرهبان والراهبات بيفرغوا طاقتهم فين لما بيجلهم إكتئاب ؟؟؟ مش معقول بالرقص ههههههههههههههههههههه
 وكدة يبقوا بيفرغوا طاقتهم فى الصلاة والحياة الروحية 

ولو قالت مش بيجلهم إكتئاب ...... يبقا وصلنا للنقطة اللى بتكلم فيها من الصبح 

إن الحياة الروحية كافية لشفاء النفس........... وعدم الدخول للإكتئاب 

وإذا كان فيه إكتئاب ( على أساس إن البشر مُختلفون فى الروحيات ) يبقا العلاج هو 

اللجوء للصلاة والدخول للمخدع ............. مش الرقص 

 :spor24: ​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





ولو قالت الناس كلها مش زى بعضها ،،، ولا درجة إيمانهم زى بعضهم 


هقولها مظبوط جدااااااا 
بس تبقى إية فايدة المناقشة والحوار بتاعنا .... طالما فى الآخر هنوصل الى إننا مش زى بعض فى الثقافة والعادات والتقاليد والروحيات والدرجة الإيمانية 

وبناءاً على القاعدة دى .. يبقا ولا كان هيكون فيه لا وعظ ولا%2​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

... وبتسائل للمرة الثانية .. غير ان الرقص علاج للاكتئاب والحوار دة ليه ميتخدش على اساس انو " رياضة " ?!! ?!


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

حبو , حبيبى مالك متعصبة ليه ؟ اول مرة اشوف حبو متعصبة :new4:, بس خدى بالك لما بتتعصبى بتكتبى العربى صح واحنا كده مش هنفهم , لازم تكتبيه بطريقتك هههههههه :t33::t33: 
بصى , هى اكيد حرة عايزة تروح تتعلم تتعلم واحنا معظمنا قال انها حرة خالص 

بالنسبة  للرقص الشرقى فمعلش انا اسفة الرقص الشرقى من وجهة نظرى انا ميتحطش مع باقى انواع الرقص زى البالية مثلا , الفكرة مش فى التمايل على ايقاع , الفكرة فى الطريقة بتاعت التمايل 
جسم المرأة مش حاجة عيب فى حد ذاته علشان يبقا التمايل عيب 
انما طريقة الرقص الشرقى مستفزة فعلا من وجهة نظرى , واعتقد حتى طريقة اللبس بتاعته فى بدل الرقص والحاجات اللى بيلبسوها علشان الرقص توضح لينا ان الرقص الشرقى بيميل للاغراء 
وعلشان محدش يقول ما هما بيلبسو قصير فى الباليه بردو 
لا بردو الفكرة مش فى قصير وطويل , الفكرة فى الطريقة بتاعت القصير والمفتوح , فيه لبس قصير ومفتوح بيبقا مستفز جدا وبيبقا باين الغرض منه لفت النظر والاغراء وفيه لبس تانى قصير مثلا ومش بيبقا مستفز كده 


بالنسبة للرقص بيعالج اكتئاب وبيحسن مود ولا لا , ايوة الرقص بيحسن المود وبيخرج طاقة وممكن يعالج اكتئاب , الانسان مش روح بس , الانسان نفس وجسد , فممكن لو حد شغل موسيقى واتنطط عليها المود بتاعه فعلا يتحسن ونشاطه يرجع 

الفن مش حرام ومش عيب والموسيقى فن , ولما حد يشغل موسيقى مع نفسه ويتمايل عليها ده مش عيب 

احنا كلامنا انا وايمليا عن رأينا الشخصى ورؤيتنا الشخصية للرقص الشرقى , حد تانى شايفه غير كده رأيه يُحترم


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الفن مش حرام ومش عيب والموسيقى فن , ولما حد يشغل موسيقى مع نفسه ويتمايل عليها ده مش عيب
> 
> احنا كلامنا انا وايمليا عن رأينا الشخصى ورؤيتنا الشخصية للرقص الشرقى , حد تانى شايفه غير كده رأيه يُحترم



كلام مظبوط جدا ... 

بس ايه حبو دة لقب مثلا .. فى المنتدى هنا من ساعت ما جيت عمال اشوف حاجات غريبة هههههههه بس مش مهم ...


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بس ايه حبو دة لقب مثلا .. فى المنتدى هنا من ساعت ما جيت عمال اشوف حاجات غريبة هههههههه بس مش مهم ...



حبو , حبو اعدائكم ياراجل   , حد ميعرفش حبو اعدائكم ؟ :w00t::w00t::w00t: ديه اجمل وارق واطيب قلب فى المنتدى , ويمكن فى الحياة كلها


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حبو , حبو اعدائكم ياراجل   , حد ميعرفش حبو اعدائكم ؟ :w00t::w00t::w00t: ديه اجمل وارق واطيب قلب فى المنتدى , ويمكن فى الحياة كلها



اهلا وسهلا ... تحية وضرب نار ههههه ..

المنتدى اصلا محتاج قاموس .. ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> إيمليا الحبيبة
> إنتى بالذات غالية عندى جدااااااااا وانتى عارفة مدى محبتك عندى ،، ومحبش يكون فيه صدام بينا :bomb:
> فيستحسن ترفعى الراية البيضا علشان مانخسرش بعض :t17:
> ...



أنآ بفتح آلصبح قبل آلرحلة  أشوف آلدنيآ ومآ بيآ ولآ عليآ ،
شوفت آلسطرين دول فطيت من مكآنى :blush2:


ملكتنآ آلجميلة أنآ عمرى مآ إتصآدمت مع شخص بسبب أرآء أبداً
مآ بآلكـ بملكة عزيزة فعلاً عليـآ .. لآ وكمآن أستآذة رآئعة أنآ بتعلم منهآ دآيماً ..؟
هو آلوآحد فى آلمنتدى دآ مآيعرفش ينكش حد بيحبه ..؟ ههههههـ

لو ع آلرآية فنرفعهآ مش مشكلة ، بس أكيد مش هتبخلى عليآ بمنآقشة حضرتكـ :blush2:


*صبآحكم ثكر* ... ونكمل نكش بعض بقى بليل لمآ أرجع :flowers::flowers:





* .،*

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2013)

صباااح الخييير
انا مش معصبه يا ديزى انا كنت مستعجله هههههههههههههه و متعصبه شويه او مستعجبه هههه

اولا يا هيلانه-- مش هقول لك حضرتك و لا هقول لك الاخت الى بتقول-- علشان انت هيلانه و مش متعوده انى اكلمك كدا-- غير بئا لو داخله فى حد شمال ساعتها حتى لو مش بقول له حضرتك هبداء اقول له حضرتك علشان ابقى بهزء بإحترام ههههههههههه 

انا لما قولت على البنت الى بتلبس اوفر دى كان قاصدى انها بتلبس قصير-- و مفتوح و ملزق زياده عن اللزوم و كعب هاى هيل وخصوصا فى الشغل- و خصوصا شغلى فى ناس دقون كتير--- انا مش معترضه تلبس الى هى عايزاه بره-- بس فى الشغل لا-( هى قمت الاحترام راجل فى المعامله فى الشغل)- و خصوصا مع الامخاخ دى--- و ده كان مدايقنى--- رايحا جايا فى عقلى اقول ايه دى و مش ايه دى و فين و مش فين-- و لما عرفت تانى هى بتعمله من خدمه فى الكنايس و الملاجىء و كدا اتكسفت من نفسى-- قولت يا فرحتى بيكى يا حبو فاكرا نفسك فله و فاكرا نفسك احسن منها و انت مبتعمليش حتى ربع الى هى بتعمله -- فرحانه بلبسك اوى و نازله نقد فى داخلك-- علشان كدا بقول شعرت باحراج شديد و بكين و اتعلمت الدرس---

هى من عيله اجنبيه فمتعوده ان شغل يتنزل بتايور جوب قصير بفتحه و كعب و هى مش شايفا ان هى غلط او عثره -- تكلمت مها و قالت لى بالنسبه لهم مجرد انك مسيبه شعرك عثره-- المهم مش هغير الموضوع دلوقتى--

نرجع للموضوع---
تعلم الرقص-- مفيهوش غلط--
و لما نقول ان مع الرب لا نعوز شىء-- طيب متجوزين ليه؟؟ ما كنتوا كلكم اترهبنتم!!!
مينفعش نقارن رهبان بناس عاديه--
ليه تقولى الى تترقوص و بعد كدا تروح تصلى!!
بنفس التفكير-- الى تنام مع زوجها و تروح تصلى!!!! يبقى عيب؟ الرب مش هيتقبل؟؟ ازاى؟
لازم نعرف ان فى اختلاف فى العادات و التقاليد-- اختلاف فى المكتمعات و ثقافتها--
انت هنا عثره فى عين الى بغطوا شعرهم و وشهم-- تعملى فى نفسك ايه-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2013)

ليه نقول اى علاج ارضى ده من الشيطان-- باى منطق!!

 تانى بقول  فى اختلاف ثقافات  و ده غير اختلاف درجات الايمان--
 الايمان ده بالظبت مثل لما تيجى تعلمى طفل فى  حضانه ازاى الست تبقا حامل-- او ازاى هو جه من بطن مامته-- مخه مش هيفهم لو قعدتى تشرحى طبيا من النهرده  لاسبوع قدام!
 مش هيفعم غير لما يكبر و مخه يكبر و يستوعب و مش بعيد يبقى هو نفسه طبيب  
 و غير كدا ربنا خالقنا مختلفين--
 لو كان خالقنا كلنا على الارض معه لا نعوز شىء-- كان زمان العالم ده وقف و محدش اتجوز و لا حد خلف--
له هدفه-- يبقى ده مش معناه الى يتجوز و يخلف ده بعيد عن ربنا--
 هنقول الراجل و الست بيفرغو طاقه فى العلاقه بنهم و بيرفعوا معنويتهم طيب الرهبان يعملو ايييييه!!!
هما مستواهم الايمانى و الروحى معليهم و مخليهم  مش محتاجين شىء-- بس غيرهم مش زيهم--
 و ارجع اقول هنا بنتكلم على درس رقص-- و فى البلد عالبا بيبقا فى مكان بنات بس-
 مش شايفا فيها حاجه-- زى الى بيحب يلعب اله-
زى الى يحب يسبح- الى يحب يغنى-- يرسم-- ينحت-- يعمل مواعين وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ههههههههههههه وكدا---


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> > والنبى إية !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> > المشكلة عندك إنك مش فاهم إية هو ( الشبع النفسى والروحى والجسدى )
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

ياجماعة ممكن اقول حاجة علشان ننهى شد الشعر ده اللى بيحصل فى كل موضوع , احنا خلاص شعرنا وقع :smile02:smile02 
ممكن نفصل ما بين المواضيع وبعضها ؟ يعنى هل ممكن نناقش الحاجة كده زى ما هى بتجرد ؟ بعيد عن مستوى الناس الروحى وتقييم ايمانهم واذا عملوا كذا يبقو مؤمنين ولا لا , ويبقا مستواهم الروحى قد ايه 
عايزة اقول حاجة اخيرة لما بطرس قال للرب يسوع على يوحنا الحبيب وهذا ماله ؟ راح الرب يسوع قاله فيما معناه متشغلش بالك بيوحنا وغير يوحنا , اشغل بالك بحياتك الروحية انت وقاله كلمتين فيهم حل كل اللغز : اتبعنى انت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياجماعة ممكن اقول حاجة علشان ننهى شد الشعر ده اللى بيحصل فى كل موضوع , احنا خلاص شعرنا وقع :smile02:smile02
> ممكن نفصل ما بين المواضيع وبعضها ؟ يعنى هل ممكن نناقش الحاجة كده زى ما هى بتجرد ؟ بعيد عن مستوى الناس الروحى وتقييم ايمانهم واذا عملوا كذا يبقو مؤمنين ولا لا , ويبقا مستواهم الروحى قد ايه
> عايزة اقول حاجة اخيرة لما بطرس قال للرب يسوع على يوحنا الحبيب وهذا ماله ؟ راح الرب يسوع قاله فيما معناه متشغلش بالك بيوحنا وغير يوحنا , اشغل بالك بحياتك الروحية انت وقاله كلمتين فيهم حل كل اللغز : اتبعنى انت



*لأ ما ينفعش

هو كدة و السلام

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ ما ينفعش
> 
> هو كدة و السلام
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه*



لا ينفع بقا ,هو كده والسلام :smile01:smile01:smile01 شوفى هنسيب الموضوع الاصلى ونشد شعر بعض انا وانتى فى ينفع ومينفعش 
شد الشعر has no end :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2013)

أحيانا فى الأفراح بيبقى الواحد نفسه يطلع الكبت كله فى الرقص

بس بنعملوا فرامل

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا ينفع بقا ,هو كده والسلام :smile01:smile01:smile01 شوفى هنسيب الموضوع الاصلى ونشد شعر بعض انا وانتى فى ينفع ومينفعش
> شد الشعر has no end :smile01:smile01:smile01



*لا ليه end

لما نجيب كل الشعر 

ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2013)

*أمممممممم حيرتووونا معاكوااا 
يعنى دلوقتى نكمل رقص ولا نعتزل ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه
بس عاجبنى الحوار وربنا يستر ويكمل على خيرررر 
متااابعه ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياجماعة ممكن اقول حاجة علشان ننهى شد الشعر ده اللى بيحصل فى كل موضوع , احنا خلاص شعرنا وقع :smile02:smile02
> ممكن نفصل ما بين المواضيع وبعضها ؟ يعنى هل ممكن نناقش الحاجة كده زى ما هى بتجرد ؟ بعيد عن مستوى الناس الروحى وتقييم ايمانهم واذا عملوا كذا يبقو مؤمنين ولا لا , ويبقا مستواهم الروحى قد ايه
> عايزة اقول حاجة اخيرة لما بطرس قال للرب يسوع على يوحنا الحبيب وهذا ماله ؟ راح الرب يسوع قاله فيما معناه متشغلش بالك بيوحنا وغير يوحنا , اشغل بالك بحياتك الروحية انت وقاله كلمتين فيهم حل كل اللغز : اتبعنى انت



*المقارنة خاطئة ...... فنحن لا ندين أحد .... ولا نتدخل فى أمور لا تخصنا ... فعندما ترى إنسان متجه لطريق وعر ومن الممكن أن يؤذيه ..... ألا تنبهه ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أمممممممم حيرتووونا معاكوااا
> يعنى دلوقتى نكمل رقص ولا نعتزل ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه
> بس عاجبنى الحوار وربنا يستر ويكمل على خيرررر
> متااابعه ..*



* خدي بالك يا شقاوه 
دي رقابه مش متابعه 

 الموضوع متراقب يا جدعان اللي معاه حاجه ياكلها :59:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 أبريل 2013)

اعتراض شديد

المنتدى اسمه الكنيسه

اهدافه تبشيريه واضحه للجميع
الزوار اكثر من الاعضاء
المواضيع هادفه تبشيريه
المواضيع الدينيه قبلة للعابرين وسببا لانضمامهم لنا

المواضيع العامه بالفتره الاخيره
لنترك الكتب ترص ودعونا نحن نرقص
ولنفصل الدين ولتكن حياتنا كالعجين
فماقيمة البكاره اذا كانت الفتاة طاهره

والكثير الكثير فالى اين...؟؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3413894#post3413894
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> طبعا ادام الموضوع دخلت فيه الاداره يبقي متراقب
> اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيفي عليهم



* اه يا اوختي متراقب 
وخصوصاً ان اللي بيراقب اكتر واحده شريره في الاداه 
شريره كده ومش عاجبها حد 
حتي لونها بيستهبل لا لاحق اورنج ولا احمر :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اعتراض شديد
> 
> المنتدى اسمه الكنيسه
> 
> ...



*«كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ  تُوافِقُ.

حبيبي الموضوع مش دعوه لممارسه عمل معين 
الموضوع نقاش عن جواز تعليم الرقص من عدم جوازه 


*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *«كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ  تُوافِقُ.
> 
> حبيبي الموضوع مش دعوه لممارسه عمل معين
> الموضوع نقاش عن جواز تعليم الرقص من عدم جوازه
> ...



حبيب قلبي 
الاعتراض ليس حرفيا على المواضيع
وانما على البعض او اغلبية المشاركات واتجاهاتها والاهداف منها 
اعتراضي واضح
ولازلنا في منتدى 
اسمه الكنيسه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 أبريل 2013)

الاعتراض ليس حرفيا على المواضيع
وانما على البعض او اغلبية المشاركات واتجاهاتها والاهداف منها 
اعتراضي واضح
ولازلنا في منتدى 
اسمه الكنيسه

واذا غيرنا اسم المنتدى من الكنيسه الى 
منتدى فتكـــــــــــــــات
فانا اسحب اعتراضي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> حبيب قلبي
> الاعتراض ليس حرفيا على المواضيع
> وانما على البعض او اغلبية المشاركات واتجاهاتها والاهداف منها
> اعتراضي واضح
> ...



*اياً كان راي اي عضو 
هو حر في رايه وفكره 
طالما مش مخالف للعقائد والعادات " المعقوله " 
مش العادات المتخلفه 

يعني رايي انا الشخصي 
لو واحده عايزه تتعلم رقص علشان ترقص مع جوزها في البيت او في فرح او في مطعم هادي 

او بنت ترقص في البيت وسط اهلها في المناسبات شغال 

انما تتعلم علشان تروح ديسكوا مع صاحبها 
ده اللي مش مقبول 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الاعتراض ليس حرفيا على المواضيع
> وانما على البعض او اغلبية المشاركات واتجاهاتها والاهداف منها
> اعتراضي واضح
> ولازلنا في منتدى
> ...



* هو لو اتعمل موضوع يسال عن 

هل تجوز " المعاشره الزوجيه " في فترات الصوم 
هيتغير نشاط منتدي الكنيسه من تبشيري الي اباحي ؟

اخذ الرأي في امرً ما شئ والدعوه الي هذا الامر شئ اخر 

والمناقشات دي هي اللي تصلح الافكار الخطأ او تأكد الافكار الصحيحه

 علي فكره ممكن السؤال ده حد يثير في اجتماع شباب شابات 
والسؤال لما يكون في مجتمع اوسع متعدد الاعمار والجنسيات والافكار افضل كتير من انك تسال مجتمع ضيق متوحد السن والفكر والجنس 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اني اعترررررررررض




* تبقي شريره زيها 
نيهاااااااااااا
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هو لو اتعمل موضوع يسال عن
> 
> هل تجوز " المعاشره الزوجيه " في فترات الصوم
> هيتغير نشاط منتدي الكنيسه من تبشيري الي اباحي ؟
> ...



للاسف لا استطيع النقاش هنا 
واعتراضي لا زال واضحا ولو سمحت اخي المحبوب
انقل مشاركتك الى هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3413894#post3413894
وانا ساجيبك


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تبقي شريره زيها
> نيهاااااااااااا
> *​



احنا حزب الشريرات 
خلي بالك ياعياد لو اتحدنا عليك 
مش كويس عشانك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> احنا حزب الشريرات
> خلي بالك ياعياد لو اتحدنا عليك
> مش كويس عشانك



*اذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا 

هتروحوا من ربنا فين هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صباااح الخييير
> انا مش معصبه يا ديزى انا كنت مستعجله هههههههههههههه و متعصبه شويه او مستعجبه هههه
> 
> اولا يا هيلانه-- مش هقول لك حضرتك و لا هقول لك الاخت الى بتقول-- علشان انت هيلانه و مش متعوده انى اكلمك كدا-- غير بئا لو داخله فى حد شمال ساعتها حتى لو مش بقول له حضرتك هبداء اقول له حضرتك علشان ابقى بهزء بإحترام ههههههههههه
> ...


*
حبو الجميلة ،، أنا بعتذر إذا كان كلامى وصل ليكى بجفاف أو كان قاسى حبتين 
صدقينى أنا بقول اللى فى قلبى على طول ومش بعرف أذوق الكلام ،، وبحب أكون مُباشرة ،،، ومش قصدى حاجة خالص من كلمة ( الاخت ) أو كلمة ( حضرتك ) ،، كل الحكاية خوفت لحسن تزعلى منى فى الرد بتاعى فقولت أدعمها بكلمة ( الاخت وحضرتك )  ،،،،،،،،،، خلى قلبك كبير زى ماانتى :act23:

المعنى من عبارة ( معك لا أريد شيئاً على الأرض ) 

إن إحتياجاتنا الجسدية ما تبقاش كل إهتمامنا 

أنا هبقا أرد عليكى بس مؤقتاً كدة 

شوفى الفيلم دة ،،، 
*
[YOUTUBE]hSlMf6-dvHU[/YOUTUBE]


*وإسمعى التأمل دة للبابا شنودة *

[YOUTUBE]6Pupezt8rbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> حبو الجميلة ،، أنا بعتذر إذا كان كلامى وصل ليكى بجفاف أو كان قاسى حبتين
> صدقينى أنا بقول اللى فى قلبى على طول ومش بعرف أذوق الكلام ،، وبحب أكون مُباشرة ،،، ومش قصدى حاجة خالص من كلمة ( الاخت ) أو كلمة ( حضرتك ) ،، كل الحكاية خوفت لحسن تزعلى منى فى الرد بتاعى فقولت أدعمها بكلمة ( الاخت وحضرتك )  ،،،،،،،،،، خلى قلبك كبير زى ماانتى :act23:
> 
> ...



* صلو عالنبي يا جدعان انتوا اخوات 
اظن ملهاش داعي بقي الشتيمه اللي كل واحده قالتهالي علي الخاص عن التانيه :smile01
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * صلو عالنبي يا جدعان انتوا اخوات
> اظن ملهاش داعي بقي الشتيمه اللي كل واحده قالتهالي علي الخاص عن التانيه :smile01
> *​



بتحب تهدى النفوس اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا عياد 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً :act23: :gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بتحب تهدى النفوس اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا عياد
> ربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً :act23: :gun:



*ربنا يقدرنا علي عمل الخير 
انا شمعه تحرق الاخرين 
اقصد تحترق من اجل الاخرين 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يقدرنا علي عمل الخير *
> *انا شمعه تحرق الاخرين *
> *اقصد تحترق من اجل الاخرين *​


*بس دة مش مستواك ....فين أيام التوليع الحقيقى ؟؟*
*أية عندك نزلة برد أنت كمان ؟*
*زى ما أتفقنا بقى أرجع بالليل ألاقيك قايم بالواجب*
*وهبعت لحوبو كمان تيجى بسرعة على ما شُقشق تصحى م النوم*
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*أنت لها يا عياااد* 
:smile01​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

> tamav maria قال:
> 
> 
> > *سوري ياحبو انا مش معاكي في الرأي ده
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس دة مش مستواك ....فين أيام التوليع الحقيقى ؟؟*
> *أية عندك نزلة برد أنت كمان ؟*
> *زى ما أتفقنا بقى أرجع بالليل ألاقيك قايم بالواجب*
> *وهبعت لحوبو كمان تيجى بسرعة على ما شُقشق تصحى م النوم*
> ...



*لا دا واضح انكم فاكريني بهزر 
انا هنزل نص الرسايل اللي دارت بسبب الموضوع ده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*دي رسالته حبو *



			
				!! Coptic Lion !! قال:
			
		

> حبو اعدائكم قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



************************
*ودي رساله هيلانه* 




			
				!! Coptic Lion !! قال:
			
		

> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***************

* اظن كده بقت رسمي ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا دا واضح انكم فاكريني بهزر
> انا هنزل نص الرسايل اللي دارت بسبب الموضوع ده
> *​


*
للأسف 
ماكنتش أعرف  إن عبود بيأثرعليك أوى  كدة يا معلم :thnk0001:
كنت بحسب لك شخصية قوية و صوتك من دماغك ،، :act23:
ويا جبل ما يهزك عبود :smile01

ياله شيل الرسايل اللى متفركة دى ،،، وكفاية ،،، مش هتقدر توقع بينى وبين أجمل حبو فى الدنيا :59:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> للأسف
> ماكنتش أعرف  إن عبود بيأثرعليك أوى  كدة يا معلم :thnk0001:
> كنت بحسب لك شخصية قوية و صوتك من دماغك ،، :act23:
> ...



*متفبركه *
*وجالك قلب تقوليها *
*هتنكري كلامك *
*لو انتي سامحتي في حقك علي كلامها *
*هي بقي لما تيجي نشوف رائيها ايه في كلامك عليها هههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> والنبي تتاخر انت شويه ياعياد
> وماتوقعش بين الحبايب



* انا غلبان اوقع ايه بس 
علي يدك اهو ههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متفبركه *
> *وجالك قلب تقوليها *
> *هتنكري كلامك *
> *لو انتي سامحتي في حقك علي كلامها *
> *هي بقي لما تيجي نشوف رائيها ايه في كلامك عليها هههههه*​



هههههههههههههههه
معلش ياعياد ربنا يسامحهم حبو وهيلانه عشان انت عاوز توقعهم يوه اقصد توافقهم مع بعض بس ياحرام هما مش فاهمينك هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معلش ياعياد ربنا يسامحهم حبو وهيلانه عشان انت عاوز توقعهم يوه اقصد توافقهم مع بعض بس ياحرام هما مش فاهمينك هههههههههههههه


*هيروحو من ربنا فين ؟
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 أبريل 2013)

*الرَّقـص ورأي الكنيسة

    †

    باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس 
    إله واحد أمين

    " ... ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً هذا السر عظيم ... "
    (أف31:5،32)​ مقدمة

    أقدم لك أيها القارئ العزيز هذا البحث الموجز، عن موضوع يشغل بال الكثيرين،      وتدور حوله تساؤلات عديدة، وتشتد بخصوصه المناقشات الحامية، وقد تصل إلى حد      الخصومة.

    وهدفي من هذا البحث هو أن أوضح رأي الكنيسة من واقع الكتاب المقدس والقوانين      الكنسية، حتى يتعرف كل إنسان على الحق الأصيل، وعليه يصبح مسئولا أمام الله عن      تصرفاته.

    كما أردت أن أوضح المبدأ الذي التزمت به في حياتي بخصوص المشاركة في صلوات      الإكليل المقدس حفاظا على بركة هذا السر العظيم (أف5: 32)

    وتحضرني الذاكرة بواقعة سمعت عنها من كثيرين حدثت في زيارة قداسة البابا شنودة      الثااث للسودان عام 1978م سُئل قداسته: ما رأي الكتاب المقدس في الرقص؟ فبحكمة      عظيمة أجاب: الكتاب المقدس يقول "رأس الحكمة مخافة الله" وكأنه أراد أن يوصل      رسالة مؤداها أن من عنده رأس الحكمة أي مخافة الرب فإنه يمتنع عن رقص الجسد. 

    فمن وحي ما تعلمناه من قداسة البابا نوضح رأي الكنيسة في موضوع الرقص، من خلال:
 أولا: الرقص والتعاليم      الكتابية
ثانيا: الرقص والقوانين      الكنسية
ثالثا: الرقص والمبادئ      الروحية
 
قـرار بمجلة الكـرازة
    بتاريخ 17/2/1989​ 

    [اتفاق بروح مسكونية حول حفلات الزواج وقدسيتها]

    "لاحظ رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في المنيا أن بعض أبنائها يعبرون عن أفراحهم في      مناسبات الخطبة والزواج بصورة لا تتفق مع قدسية هذه المناسبات … فمن منطلق      مسئوليتهم اجتمعوا:

    1- نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس أسقف المنيا والأشمونين للأقباط الأرثوذكس.

    2- نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس نجيب أسقف المنيا للأقباط الكاثوليك.

    3- القس فايز فارس عن الطائفة الإنجيلية.

    وأصدروا قرارا بالبعد عن كل مظاهر اللهو العالمي في موسيقاه ورقصـه وأغانيه،      سواء في المنزل أو في مكان آخر قبل أو بعد المراسيم الدينية.

    وطلبوا التزام الشعب الكامل بهذا القرار منعا من الوقوع تحت طائلة القوانين      الكنسية.

    ووقعوا بإمضاءاتهم جميعا حتى لا يتحايل أحد إذ ترفض كنيسة ما تزويجه يمضي إلى      كنيسة أخرى !!"

    (مجلة الكرازة، العدد 7، السنة 17، بتاريخ 17 فبراير سنة 1989م)

    قرار المجمع الأرثوذكسي بلاودكية

    منذ القرن الرابع

    [ يجب على المسيحيين أن يتجنبوا في أعراسهم الرقص … والتهريج لأن هذا لا يليق      بسلوك المسيحيين ]

    [N.P.F. Ser. 2 Vol. 14, P.157]

أولا : الرقص والتعاليم      الكتابية​ 

    نبدأ أيها العزيز بعرض رأي الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الرقص، والواقع أن هناك      أجزاء كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن هذا الأمر بوضوح، أكتفي بذكر بعض      الأمثلة بإيجاز:
    1- نقرأ في سفر الخروج عن حادثة العجل الذهبي: "وكان عندما اقترب (موسى) إلى      المحلة أنه أبصر العجل والرقص فحمي غضب موسى وطرح اللوحين من يديه وكسرهما في      أسفل الجبل ... ووقف موسى في باب المحلة وقال من للرب فإلي فاجتمع إليه جميع      بني لاوي فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: ضعوا كل واحد سيفه على فخذه      ومروا وارجعوا من باب إلى باب في المحلة واقتلوا كل واحد أخاه وكل واحد صاحبه      وكل واحد قريبه … ووقع من الشعب في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف رجل وقال موسى      املأوا أيديكم اليوم للرب حتى كل واحد بابنه وبأخيه فيعطيكم اليوم بركة"      (خر19:32-29).
    ماذا كان موقف الله من الرقص أمام ذلك العجل الذهبي؟ 
    لقد أمر الرب بقتل أولئك اللاهين المنحرفين فمات 3000 نفس. 

    وموسى النبي الذي قيل عنه في الكتاب أنه "كان حليما جدا أكثر من جميع الناس      الذين على وجه الأرض" (عدد12: 3) قد فقد أعصابه وكسر لوحي الشريعة المكتوبين      بإصبع الله!

    ورب معترض يقول أننا في حفلاتنا لا نعبد عجلا.

    والواقع أنه وإن لم يكن هناك عجل كصنم في الحفلات الراقصة، لكنه يوجد العجل      الحقيقي وهو شيطان اللهو في هيكل الطرب والخلاعة والمجون، حيث يطلق بخور التبغ      ودخان السجاير وحيث يتم التناول من كأس الشيطان المسكر.
    هذه حادثة عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس، وهناك أيضا حادثة أخرى:

    2- في إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير نقرأ عن رقص ابنة هيروديا وطلبها رأس يوحنا      المعمدان. يقول الكتاب: "ثم لما صار مولد هيرودس رقصت ابنة هيروديا في الوسط      فسرت هيرودس، من ثم وعد بقسم أنه مهما طلبت يعطيها …قالت اعطني رأس يوحنا      المعمدان …فأرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا في السجن. فأحضر رأسه ودفعه إلى الصبية فجاءت      به إلى أمها" (مت6:14-11).

    وهنا يتضح أن الرقص الذي سرَّ هيرودس قد أدى في النهاية إلى جناية بشعة أخمدت      ذلك الصوت الصارخ في البرية.

    وهكذا الحال في حفلات الرقص تتم جريمة قتل بشعة هي كتم صوت الله الصارخ في      أعماقنا قائلا: "لا يحل لك هذا الرقص"!

    هاتان حادثتان عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس ورأينا عاقبتيهما.

    3- وفي نهاية الحفلات الراقصة يصرخ لسان حال هؤلاء الناس مع أرميا النبي قائلا:      "مضى فرح قلبنا، صار رقصنا نوحا، سقط إكليل رأسنا، ويل لنا لأننا قد أخطأنا"      (أر5: 15و16)

    4- وأخيرا أضع أمامك الوصية الإلهية المقدسة: "لا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير      المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها" (أف11:5).

    من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا رأي الكتاب المقدس في قضية الرقص المرذول فهو من أعمال      الظلمة غير المثمرة لمجد الله.

    وأعجب كل العجب من محاولة تبرير الرقص الماجن بحادثة رقص داود النبي أمام تابوت      العهد!!! (2صم6: 14)

    والواقع أنها محاولة ساذجة، تشبه تماما محاولة من يريد أن يبرر خطية الزنا بأنه      فعل مماثل لما يتم في الزواج المقدس!!! 

    فكيف نقارن بين عمل مقدس وفعل منجس ؟؟؟

    لقد قيل عن رقص داود أنه كان يرقص بكل قوته أمام الرب (2صم6: 14). وهكذا أيضا      عن رقص مريم أخت هارون مبتهجة بخلاص الرب بعد غرق فرعون ومركباته في البحر      الأحمر قائلة: "رنموا للرب فإنه قد تعظم" (خر15: 20و21). 
    فهل رقص الحفلات هو رقص أمام الرب؟! وللرب؟! أم أنه رقص أمام منصة الديسكو على      إيقاع الكئوس المسكرة، والموسيقى العالمية، والأغاني العابثة؟
    ورغم قداسة رقص داود تعبيراً عن شدة فرحه بعودة تابوت الرب إلا أن زوجته ميكال      بنت شاول عندما رأته من الكوة يطفر ويرقص أمام الرب احتقرته في قلبها (2صم6:      16) فكم احتقارا يكون الرقص المنجس في ولائم المجون؟؟!!. 
    من خلال هذه الآيات وغيرها الكثير نرى رأي الكتاب المقدس عن موقف المؤمنين من      حفلات الرقص.

    دعنا نناقش النقطة الثانية وهي:
ثانيا : الرقص والقوانين الكنسية ​ 

    جاء في كتاب )أحكام وقوانين المجامع الكنسية المسكونية

    (Decrees and Canons of the Ecumenical Councel) 

    [Nicene and Post Nicene Fathers, Series Two – Volume 14]

    والمترجم باسم [مجموعة الشرع الكنسية أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة التي      وضعها المجامع المسكونية والمكانية المقدسة] منشورات النور سنة 1975م

    وسوف نركز على بعض القوانين من هذه الأحكام خاصة قانون رقم 54 و 55 من قوانين      مجمع اللاذقية في القرن الرابع الميلادي، وقانون رقم 34و51 من قوانين مجمع      تريللو Trullo في القرن السابع الميلادي. 

    حيث جاء فيها ما يلي:

    1- [يجب أن يراعي المسيحيون أن لا تتحول أيام الأعراس، وهي أيام فرح مقدس      وبركة، إلى أيام خجل ولعنة، حتى للعروسين، بما اعتاد بعضهم أن يقوم به من      خلاعات غير لائقة] 

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 157]

    (في الكتاب المترجم ص 236 سطر6)

    2- "يجب على المسيحيين في حفلات الأعراس ألا يشتركوا في الرقص والخلاعة، لأنه      لا يليق أن نرقص ونثب في الأعراس"

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 156, 157] 

    (في الكتاب المترجم ص 235 سطر 15)

    3- "يجب على المسيحيين أن يتجنبوا في أعراسهم الرقص .... والتهريج لأن هذا لا      يليق بسلوك المسيحيين" 

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 157] 

    (الكتاب المترجم ص 236 سطر16)

    4- "لايجوز للمسيحيين سواء إكليروسا أو علمانيين أن يقيموا حفلات طرب ورقص      وخلاعة" 

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 157]

    5- "إن هذا المجمع المسكوني المقدس منع كلية حفلات الرقص، فكل من لا ينفذ هذا      القانون ويخضع له إن كان شماسا أو كاهنا فإنه يشلح من كهنوته، وإن كان علمانيا      فليقطع من الكنيسة"

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 388] 

    (الكتاب المترجم ص 579 سطر 8)

    6- يجب على رجال الكهنوت أن يمنعوا كل ما هو غير لائق في حفلات الأعراس."

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 157] 

    (الكتاب المترجم ص 236 سطر 3 النهر الشمال )

    7- وفي كتاب "التقنين الكنسي" الصادر في القاهرة في 19/3/1994 للمستشار عوني      برسوم أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون الكنسي بالكلية الإكليريكية ومعهد الدراسات      العليا القبطية جاء ما يلي:

    [مادة 164 لا يجوز أن يهدر العروسان وأهل العرس كرامة سر الزيجة المقدس الذي      نالوه أمام هيكل الرب بانصرافهم إلى صخب الطرب والرقص وغير المألوف بين أبناء      الله… فلا يجوز أن يدنسوا هذه النعمة التي تمت بحلول الروح القدس على العروسين،      والانتقال إلى هرج وصخب وعري وخمر وكل صغائر ودناءات التصرفات التي تعكس خواء      الفكر وانعدام فهم، وخلو من كل هبة روحية إذ أن ذات القوانين الآنف الإشارة      إليها تؤثم هذا التصرف من جهة كل المسيحيين المشتركين في العرس. إنها دعوة      عاقلة إلى الالتزام بأحكام كنيسة الله]

    (كتاب التقنين الكنسي ص 154). 

    8- "إن هذا المجمع المقدس المسكوني يمنع … الرقص… وكل من استخف بهذا القانون …      فليسقط (من رتبته) إن كان إكليريكياً (كاهنا أو شماسا(، وليقطع (أي يفرز من      الكنيسة) إن كان عامياً". 

    [N.P.F. Ser.2, Vol14, P. 388] 

    (صفحة579 سطر 8 في الكتاب العربي).

    والواقع أن هذا القانون يرتبط بقانون 24 من قرارات نفس المجمع (انظر ص579) حيث      يقول: 

    9- "إذا دعي أحد إلى عرس فحالما تبدأ الألعاب والرقص يجب أن ينهض وينصرف كما      تأمرنا شريعة آبائنا. وإذا جُرِّم أحد بأنه ارتكب مثل هذه المخالفة فليسقط (من      رتبته) ما لم يكف عن ذلك. 

    [الرسل 42و43، والمجمع السادس51و62 والمجمع السابع 12 ومجمع اللاذقية 53و54      ومجمع قرطاجة 17و70] 

    وقد جاء تعقيبا على ذلك في قرار51 من نفس المجمع: 

    10- "لذلك فالذين يخطئون مرة عن قصد بحضورهم يوبخون وينذرون فإن عصوا ولم      يرجعوا عن غيهم حكم عليهم بالإسقاط (من رتبتهم) … فمن كان إكليريكياً منهم يسقط      (من رتبته) ومن كان عاميا يقطع (من الكنيسة)" 

    [المجمع السادس قانون 51]

    11- لهذا كان تحذير مجلة الكرازة أن المخالف يعرض نفسه لحكم القوانين الكنسية،      هذا ما جاء بمجلة الكرازة تحت العنوان التالي:

    [اتفاق بروح مسكونية حول حفلات الزواج وقدسيتها]
    "لاحظ رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في المنيا أن بعض أبنائها يعبرون عن أفراحهم في      مناسبات الخطبة والزواج بصورة لا تتفق مع قدسية هذه المناسبات … فمن منطلق      مسئوليتهم اجتمعوا:

    1- نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس أسقف المنيا والأشمونين للأقباط الأرثوذكس.

    2- نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس نجيب أسقف المنيا للأقباط الكاثوليك.

    3- القس فايز فارس عن الطائفة الإنجيلية.

    وأصدروا قرارا بالبعد عن كل مظاهر اللهو العالمي في موسيقاه ورقصـه وأغانيه،      سواء في المنزل أو في مكان آخر قبل أو بعد المراسيم الدينية.

    وطلبوا التزام الشعب الكامل بهذا القرار منعا من الوقوع تحت طائلة القوانين      الكنسية.

    ووقعوا بإمضاءاتهم جميعا حتى لا يتحايل أحد إذ ترفض كنيسة ما تزويجه يمضي إلى      كنيسة أخرى !!"

    (مجلة الكرازة، العدد 7، السنة 17، بتاريخ 17 فبراير سنة 1989م)

    من كل ما سبق يتضح لنا رأي الكنيسة المبني على الكتاب المقدس والقوانين الكنسية      في موضوع الرقص بشقيه سواء في حفلات العرس أو في الحفلات العامة والطرب. ورأينا      أنه ممنوع تماما بل إن المشترك في ذلك يعرض نفسه لعقوبة القطع من الكنيسة وفقا      لقانون رقم 51 مجمع تريللو السابق الإشارة إليه.

ثالثا : الرقص والمبادئ الروحية ​ 

    إن مشكلة الرقص في الواقع ترجع إلى: عدم التوبة، وعدم قبول المسيح في القلب،      وعدم السلوك بالروح كأشخاص روحانيين، بل الإصرار على السلوك بحسب الجسد كأهل      العالم.

    دعنا نناقش بعض الآيات الكتابية لنرى: 

    (1) المبادئ الروحية التي يجب أن يحيا بها المؤمن التائب الذي قبل المسيح في      حياته ويسلك بالروح وليس حسب الجسد: 

    1- "وإنما أقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد" (غل14:5)

    2- "ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن      يعرفه، لأنه إنما يحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه      من أحد" (1كو2: 14و15)

    3- "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ …" (غل20:2) هذا هو شعار      المؤمن إذ يقول: لو كان المسيح مكاني هل كان يفعل ذلك؟

    4- "كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن ليست كل الأشياء توافق" (1كو12:6) [أي لا توافق      أبناء الله]

    5- " كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن ليست كل الأشياء تبني" (1كو23:10) [أي تبني الحياة      الروحية]

    6- "امتنعوا عن كل شبه شر" (1تس5: 22)

    7- "لابد وأن تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة" (مت18:      7)

    هذه يا أخي العزيز هي بعض الآيات الكتابية التي توضح لنا المبادئ الروحية التي      يعيش بها أبناء الله ليمجدوا اسم أبيهم السماوي.

    (2) ودعنا نتأمل بعض الأمثلة العملية من واقع الحياة بخصوص الرقص: 

    1- الرقص خزي عار: أذاعت إحدى وكالات الأنباء الكبرى خبرا عن مسز كنيدي أنها      رقصت في إحدى الحفلات بنيويورك، فأسرع البيت الأبيض بنفي النبأ بشدة، ووجه لوما      إلى الجريدة التي سارعت بتقديم الاعتذار للرئيس كنيدي وحرمه) 

    2- الرقص لا يليق بالمؤمنين: قرأت قصة فتاة مؤمنة همست في أذن من تراقصه هل أنت      مسيحي حقيقي؟ فأجاب لا. وسألها هل أنت مسيحية حقيقية؟ فأجابت: نعم. فقال لها:      ما الذي أتى بك إذن إلى هذا المكان؟ فخجلت وتركت المكان على الفور.

    3- فتاة تائبة حديثا: جاءت إلى أب اعترافها وبيدها دعوة لحفلة راقصة وسألته: هل      أذهب إلى الحفلة الراقصة، فقال لها: أنا أشرح لك الأمر وعليك أنت أن تتخذي      قرارك بنفسك. ورسم في ورقة بيضاء صورة الصليب، وكتب على يساره عبارة ما قبل      التوبة وتحتها كتب: [العالم، الشيطان، الخطية]. وكتب على يمين الصليب الحياة      الجديدة وتحتها: [القيامة، الصعود، الأبدية] وسألها أين تضعين السهرة الراقصة؟      فقالت على يسار الصليب، ولحظتها تنبهت الفتاة ثم قالت: الآن قد عرفت ما يجب أن      أفعل، لـن أذهـب.

    (3) أضع أمامك يا عزيزي القارئ الآيات التالية التي تظهر كيف أن الناس      الجسدانيين لا يريدون السلوك بحسب ما يرضي الله بل بحسب أهواء أنفسهم:

    1- يقول الرب في سفر أشعياء "تعال الآن اكتب هذا عندهم على لوح وارسمه في سفر      ليكون لزمن آت للأبد إلى الدهور لأنه شعب متمرد أولاد كذبة أولاد لم يشاءوا أن      يسمعوا شريعة الرب الذين يقولون للرائين لا تروا وللناظرين لا تنظروا لنا      مستقيمات، كلمونا بالناعمات انظروا مخادعات حيدوا عن الطريق ميلوا عن السبيل      اعزلوا من أمامنا قدوس إسرائيل" (أش30: 9ـ11)

    2- وأضع أمامك أيضا هذه الآية لننجي أنفسنا من المسئولية:

    يقول الله في سفر حزقيال "يا ابن آدم قد جعلتك رقيبا لبيت إسرائيل فاسمع الكلمة      من فمي وانذرهم من قبلي إذا قُلت للشرير موتا تموت وما أنذرته أنت وما تكلمت      إنذارا للشرير من طريقه الرديئة لإحيائه فذلك الشرير يموت بإثمه أما دمه فمن      يدك أطلبه. وإن أنذرت أنت الشرير ولم يرجع عن شره ولا عن طريقه الرديئة فإنه      يموت بإثمه أما أنت فقد نجيت نفسك" (حز3: 17ـ19)

    لهذا فنحن إذ نعلن حكم الله في شريعته المقدسة إنما ننبه ونحذر لنخلص الآخرين،      ونخلص أنفسنا أيضا من المسئولية.

    3- وأخيرا أذكركم بقول الرب في ختام سفر الرؤيا "من يظلم فليظلم بعد ومن هو نجس      فليتنجس بعد ومن هو بار فليتبرر بعد ومن هو مقدس فليتقدس بعد" (رؤ22: 11)
​ كلمة في الختام​ 

    عزيزي القارئ لقد عرضت أمامك بكل أمانة، رأي الكتاب المقدس، وقوانين الكنيسة،      بخصوص الرقص، حتى لا تظن أن هذا هو مجرد رأيي أنا الشخصي، ولكنه كما رأيت هو      رأي الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية منذ أقدم العصور. 

    ولكن إن رأينا الآن غير ذلك في الكنيسة فيجب أن نعلم أن الكنيسة لا تستخدم      أسلوب الاجبارمع أبنائها، بل تصلي من أجلهم، حتى يصلوا إلى تنفيذ الوصية      الإلهية والقوانين الكنيسة بمحض إرادتهم عن حب وليس عن قهر.

    وهذا لا يمنع الكنيسة من أن تعلِّم شعبها ما هو الحق، وأن تحضهم على اتباعه،      وتنبههم وتحذرهم بكل الوسائل الممكنة ليسلكوا طريق الصواب، حتى لا يفقدوا بركة      سر الزواج المقدس.
    ولكن العجيب في الأمر أن الجسدانيين قد ظنوا أن تساهل الكنيسة معهم هو القاعدة      الأساسية والحق الأصيل!! واعتبروا أن التمسك بالقوانين الكنسية هو تزمت مقيت      وتطرف في الدين مرفوض!!! وانطبق عليهم قول أشعياء النبي: "ويل للقائلين للشر      خيرا وللخير شرا، الجاعلين الظلام نورا والنور ظلاما، الجاعلين المر حلوا      والحلو مرا" (أش5: 20)
    ليعطنا الرب نعمة لنتوب، ونفتح قلوبنا للرب يسوع، لنسير في طريقه المقدس، ولا      نشابه أهل هذا العالم، حتى لا يكون لنا نفس مصيرهم، بل لتتشبع قلوبنا بالرب،      حتى نتمتع بجماله هنا وبمجد شخصه هناك. آمين.
    من قلب يحبك بالحق
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

> GoGo No Way قال:
> 
> 
> > AL
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2013)

نهارك بلاك يا عياد... إزائ زورت كدا .. ؟ 

 هيلانه أنا مشزعلانه أنا. مش عأرفا أكتب أنا موبايل.. ههههههههه

و الفيديو مش هعرف أشوفه غير لما أروح. لماما..أول ما أشوفه تقول لك..
و أنا بتعلم منكم كلكم..
حد فاهم حاجه ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نهارك بلاك يا عياد... إزائ زورت كدا .. ؟
> 
> هيلانه أنا مشزعلانه أنا. مش عأرفا أكتب أنا موبايل.. ههههههههه
> 
> ...


*  تزوير !!!
يعني ايه تزوير ههههههه

تروحي بالسلامه يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2013)

تزوير .. أو. فبركه .. يعنى فبركت كلام لهيلانه و ليا. يا شمعه


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

===>AL MALEKA HELANA

اوك كلامك مظبوط وبالنسبة للفديوهات مش هقدر اشوفها دلوقتى .. قريت الموضوع بس لكن هشوف الفيديوهات بعدين ان شاء الله ...

مبدئيا ... انا عامة بالنسبة لتئيدى فانا بتكلم عن رقص "صعب " كرياضة  مش الرقص " الشرقى " وبتاع الافراح والكلام دة بتاتا

"تحب تشوف البنت ولا الواد ؟؟ ولمـــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟" .... كرياضة " بشجع اللعبة الحلوة " بمعنى اخر .. الى بيرقص احسن " كرياضة " وعندو المهارات .. الحكاية مش بالساهل اصلها ...


بالنسبة للسوال الثانى . فاجابتى انى بتكلم عن رياضة مش رقص شرقى  ... 

وبالنسبة للموضوع الى فوق الى كتبه الاستاذ اوريجانوس .. اظن ان الكلام  دة الكل يعرفو .. ومن وجهه نظرى وممكن اكون مركزتش دة ملهوش دعوة .. علشان كرياضة و ك " فن " حاجة و الرقص الى الكل معترض عليه دة حاجة تانية خالص .. !!! ..

واسف اذا كنت انا مش فاهم الكلام مظبوط .. بس انا برد على قد فهمى .. " اعذرونى "


----------



## x_philosopher (19 أبريل 2013)

[Q-BIBLE]
*سفر المزامير 149: 3
لِيُسَبِّحُوا اسْمَهُ بِرَقْصٍ. بِدُفّ وَعُودٍ لِيُرَنِّمُوا لَهُ.

سفر المزامير 150: 4
سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ.

*



 سفر الخروج 15: 20
فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّبِيَّةُ أُخْتُ هَارُونَ الدُّفَّ بِيَدِهَا، وَخَرَجَتْ جَمِيعُ النِّسَاءِ وَرَاءَهَا بِدُفُوفٍ وَرَقْصٍ.


سفر صموئيل الأول 18: 6
وَكَانَ عِنْدَ مَجِيئِهِمْ حِينَ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ مِنْ قَتْلِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ، أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مُدُنِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالْغِنَاءِ وَالرَّقْصِ لِلِقَاءِ شَاوُلَ الْمَلِكِ بِدُفُوفٍ وَبِفَرَحٍ وَبِمُثَلَّثَاتٍ.



سفر صموئيل الأول 21: 11
فَقَالَ عَبِيدُ أَخِيشَ لَهُ: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا دَاوُدَ مَلِكَ الأَرْضِ؟ أَلَيْسَ لِهذَا كُنَّ يُغَنِّينَ فِي الرَّقْصِ قَائِلاَتٍ: ضَرَبَ شَاوُلُ أُلُوفَهُ وَدَاوُدُ رِبْوَاتِهِ؟».


سفر صموئيل الثاني 6: 14
وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ يَرْقُصُ بِكُلِّ قُوَّتِهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ مُتَنَطِّقًا بِأَفُودٍ مِنْ كَتَّانٍ.


سفر صموئيل الثاني 6: 16
وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ تَابُوتُ الرَّبِّ مَدِينَةَ دَاوُدَ، أَشْرَفَتْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ وَرَأَتِ الْمَلِكَ دَاوُدَ يَطْفُرُ وَيَرْقُصُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، فَاحْتَقَرَتْهُ فِي قَلْبِهَا.


سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 15: 29
وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ تَابُوتُ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ مَدِينَةَ دَاوُدَ، أَشْرَفَتْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ فَرَأَتِ الْمَلِكَ دَاوُدَ يَرْقُصُ وَيَلْعَبُ، فَاحْتَقَرَتْهُ فِي قَلْبِهَا.

سفر المزامير 30: 11
حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحًا،


سفر إرميا 31: 4
سَأَبْنِيكِ بَعْدُ، فَتُبْنَيْنَ يَا عَذْرَاءَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. تَتَزَيَّنِينَ بَعْدُ بِدُفُوفِكِ، وَتَخْرُجِينَ فِي رَقْصِ اللاَّعِبِينَ.


سفر إرميا 31: 13
حِينَئِذٍ تَفْرَحُ الْعَذْرَاءُ بِالرَّقْصِ، وَالشُّبَّانُ وَالشُّيُوخُ مَعًا. وَأُحَوِّلُ نَوْحَهُمْ إِلَى طَرَبٍ، وَأُعَزِّيهِمْ وَأُفَرِّحُهُمْ مِنْ حُزْنِهِمْ.


إنجيل لوقا 15: 25
وَكَانَ ابْنُهُ الأَكْبَرُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ وَقَرُبَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ، سَمِعَ صَوْتَ آلاَتِ طَرَبٍ وَرَقْصًا.

[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*ملكتنـآ هيلآنة* :
إحنآ مش مختلفين صدقينى ... لو رجعتى لبدآية كلآمى هتلآقى إنى بتكلم عن علآج آلإكتئآب مش آلعلآقة آلسوية بآلرب .. وكآن تأيدً لوجه نظر *حبو*

وقولت بآلنص إن لو قآمة روحية قدرت توصل تمحى أو تحمى نفسهآ من آلإكتئآب .. يبقى يآ بختهآ
إذن أنآ معترفة أهو إن آلعلآقة بآلرب ممكن توصل للإكتفآء أكيد ^_^

نقآشنآ مش كآن فى إزآى أحمى نفسى من آلإكتئآب ... لكن فى إزآى أعآلجه ، 
وإن آللجوء للدعم آلنفسى وقتهآ مش بديل لدعم آلرب لكن إحتيآج ووسيلة مكملة على آلتوآزى لعلآجه
طيب ولو كآن آلتعآطف .. آلإهتمآم .. آلتوجيه .. آلهوآيآت وعلى سبيل آلمثآل آلرقص " بعيداً عن آلعثرة " 
مدعم نفسى بآلنسبة لشخص مآ .. فـ لجوئه ليه أو إستخدآمه معآهـ مفيش ضرر ولآ عتب عليه 
بجآنب إن آلعلآقة آلسوية بآلرب لآ تتنآفى مع إستمتآعنآ بآلحيآة بدون آلإنصيآع لسلطتهآ أو شهوآتهآ



*وآيت* :
حبيبى إحنآ بردو مش مختلفين
تمآم " مبدئياً " تعليم آلرقص مش مشكلة ... وبعد كدآ على حسب هيكون شكله وإستخدآمه آلإنسآن هيبدأ يفرز آللآئق من غيرهـ


*حقيقى توأمتى روزآ قآلت كل إللى عآيزة أقوله* 
بس عآيزة أقول لـ* جوجو* إنت تشبيهكـ للرقص بآلريآضة من آلأول آلموضوع عآجبنى جداً.. فعلاً معظم فنون وأنوآع آلرقص بعيداً عن آلشرقى تقرب للريآضة أكتر مآ هى تقرب للرقص بفكرتنآ عنه
أو حتى بكونه فيه شئ من آلعثرة أوآلإغرآء

علشآن كدآ آلموضوع صعب تعميمه فى كلمتين .. كل حآلة وشكل ووقت إستخدآمهآ ، ليهآ وضعهآ آلخآص
دآ غير نية ومعرفة آلشخص وثقآفة آلمجتمع " إللى مآينفعش نسقطهم لمآ نتكلم عن آلعثرآت "
كمآن عجبنى تعليق *عيآد* عن إن إللى خآيف من حكم آلمجتمع أكيد مش هيتعلم ... وخلصت
وعندى سؤآل لـ* هشآم* ... طيب إحنآ كأعضآء لو محتآجين مشورة لو حتى بآنت سآذجة أو مش فى جوهر آلإيمآن
آلأفضل نطلبهآ من آلأهل بآلإرشآد دآ ولآ لأ يآ هندسة ..؟
 

أخيراً كلمة لمفجرة آلقنبلة *شقآوة * :smile01
حبيبى سؤآلكـ كآن عن " تعليم آلرقص " إجآبتى ببسآطة ،* لو ع آلتعليم تتعلم برآحتهآ* 
 

فى نآس كتير كنت عآيزة أقيمهآ بس من كتر مآ قريت مش عآرفة أركز
حتى أول مرة أعمل كوكتيل آلأسمآء دآ 
*أسفة بجد على إطآلتى * :new8:
 





*.،* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> كمآن عجبنى تعليق *عيآد* عن إن إللى خآيف من حكم آلمجتمع أكيد مش هيتعلم ... وخلصت
> 
> ​


*موتشنكل موتشنكل " اسماعيل يس استايل  "*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2013)

*لو دي دروس رقص بين الستات و بعضيها يبقي العيب فين ولا هوا خلاص التخلف طرقع و جاب اخره معاكم؟*

*زمان من خمسين ستين سنه كان عادي اوي الرقص سواء في مدارس ولا علني و في داهية حتي*

*انما بما اننا عايشين عصر الاحتلال الافغاني يبقي عادي بقي ! كله عيب و بكره خروج الست يبقي عيب و تعليمها عيب و الجامعه عيب و عيب يا لولو يا لولو عيب !*

*ما عيب الا العيب...*

*هي طالما مش هتشتغل رقاصه و تجرح كرامه الفاميليا يبقي ايه العيب في كدا؟*

*لو دروس الرقص مختلطه يبقي ساعتها تعيد النظر و تدور علي كلاسات منفصله و ما اكترها الحقيقه*

*لو هي هترقص بلدي في تجمع سيدات فقط ايه العيب في كدا ولا دا كمان بقي عيب؟*

*محدش قالها ارقصي بلدي قدام مجتمع مختلط يعني لان دا انا نفسي مقدرش اعمله ....*
*
الرقص رياضه بتحرق سعرات حراريه  و بتشد الجسم  زي الجيم و الرياضه  و الرقص فن حتي الشرقي منه ولا احنا بقينا خلاص كل حاجه نسئل عنها حلال ولا حرام زي السلفيين و مبقاش عندنا عقل و بقينا محتاجين فتاوي في الهايفه زي المتشددين زي فتاوي الحواجب و الشعر كدا*

*يا الله...*

*هو التخلف وصل للدرجه دي ؟*

*بجد بقي يعني؟*

*طب بقول ايه*

*انا بشرب قهوه علني...*

*دا عيب ولا لا؟*

*اصل مره ست كبيره قالت لنا ان دا كان عيب برضه ههههههههههه*

*انا هغير اسمي و اسمي نفسي الانسة عيب عشان اعجب *

*ينفع؟*
*
الناس طلعت القمر و اكتشفت سبب التوحد و انتوا لسه شغالين في دخول الحمام بالرجل اليمين ولا الشمال ولا الرقص البلدي صح ولا غلط؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو دي دروس رقص بين الستات و بعضيها يبقي العيب فين ولا هوا خلاص التخلف طرقع و جاب اخره معاكم؟*
> 
> *زمان من خمسين ستين سنه كان عادي اوي الرقص سواء في مدارس ولا علني و في داهية حتي*
> 
> ...




* وفكرك يعني لما تسمي نفسك عيب 
ده مش هيبقي عيب 

عيب يا هانم والمشاركه بتاعتك دي اصلا عيب ههههههههههه
 للاسف في ناس بجد بتعتبر المرأه ككل عيب
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وفكرك يعني لما تسمي نفسك عيب
> ده مش هيبقي عيب
> 
> عيب يا هانم والمشاركه بتاعتك دي اصلا عيب ههههههههههه
> ...


*المرأه عوره الي ان يثبت العكس...*

*بقول ايه...ما حكم مشاهده الافلام القديمه في التلفاز*

*افتوني اثابكم الله و جزاكم عني خيرااااااااااااا*

*بجد دي بلد بتمشي بخطوات سريعه نحو التخلف و برنامج باسم يوسف اقصد المحتوي اليي باسم بيتريق عليه و احيانا الطريقه المتبعه بتدل علي ان الشعب دا بقي متخلف و جاهل عن 100 سنه فاتوا*

*افتحوا الاهرام الديجيتال عدد سنه 1913 و شوفوا البشر كانت بتفهم عن دلوقت ازاي ...*

*الله يحرق الجهل عل التخلف يا شيخ الي البلد دي وصلت له...*

*يالا...*

*اما اروح اخد لي اسبرين و دوا حموضه و اروق بقي شويه*

*يالا باي يا ايها الراقدون تحت التراااااااااااب:ura1:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المرأه عوره الي ان يثبت العكس...*
> 
> *بقول ايه...ما حكم مشاهده الافلام القديمه في التلفاز*
> 
> ...



* كلامك حلو وزي الفل 
لا يعيبه سوي التعميم :act23:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2013)

*تعميم لانه فعلا منتشر و بقت فعلا البلد متخلفه و الناس كلها بدرجه اعلي او اقل بتفكر بالرجعيه و التشدد دا !*

*كله بقي كدا و اه بعمم و كله بقي كدا ما عدا ال 56734 الي في الحارة المزنوقه الي لسه مخهم نضيف هههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *تعميم لانه فعلا منتشر و بقت فعلا البلد متخلفه و الناس كلها بدرجه اعلي او اقل بتفكر بالرجعيه و التشدد دا !*
> 
> *كله بقي كدا و اه بعمم و كله بقي كدا ما عدا ال 56734 الي في الحارة المزنوقه الي لسه مخهم نضيف هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ​



* يا دي الوكسه 
يعني انا حاجه من اتنين 
1- متخلف 
2- حاره مزنوقه 

لا يختي التخلف ارحم 

بردوا مازال تعميمك جارح 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *7 صفحات يا مفتريين :spor24: و انا اللى قولت محدش هيعبرنى فيه :t17: .. للامانة انا عندى دور برد صعب جدًا و مش قادرة اقرا كل دة بصراحة .. وعد هرد على كل مشاركة بالتفصيل الممل اول ما اقدر اقرا و اشوف كويس لانى مزغللة شوية ..
> 
> بس اللى لفت نظرى اما قلبت فى الموضوع .. ان الكل بيتكلم على الرقص الشرقى بالاخص !! و قليل اوى اللى جاب سيرة الرقص الغربى !! مش عارفة جيبتو منين افتراض انها قصدت الرقص الشرقى .. عمومًا رجعالكم اول ما اخف و استرد صحتى
> 
> و مستمتعة جدًا بخناقاتكم .. الله يخليكو استمرو .. خلو القسم يصحصح شوية :yahoo:*



*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت نورت الغييييييييييييييييط*

*فرافيروووووووووووو وصل يا ناس يا عسل...*

*سا الفل *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> بردوا مازال تعميمك جارح
> *​




*هو حد جرح احساساتك يا عم الكبير ...*

*اطلاقا....لا اقصدك بتاتاا*

*انتا واخد استثناء خارج نطاق الكون اساسا يا كبير.... *

*ها ايه رايك؟:act23:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هو حد جرح احساساتك يا عم الكبير ...*
> 
> *اطلاقا....لا اقصدك بتاتاا*
> 
> ...



*حصلتلي حاله انشكاح متشدده
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*



موتو بغيظكم " خرفان استايل هههههههههه "
*



​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

اصلا (الرقص+ النت ) حرام " الشحات استايل "


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



بالظبط ... هو دة الكلام المظبوط ...هههههههههه

دة الفرق ما بين المتدين كل الاديان وخصوصا الاسلام ... وما بين العلمانى " فكريا " وليس دينيا بمعنى اخر ممكن يكون مؤمن بدين  ولكن علمانى فكريا ..


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو دي دروس رقص بين الستات و بعضيها يبقي العيب فين ولا هوا خلاص التخلف طرقع و جاب اخره معاكم؟*
> 
> *زمان من خمسين ستين سنه كان عادي اوي الرقص سواء في مدارس ولا علني و في داهية حتي*
> 
> ...



ياتروث محدش قال انها لو عايزة تتعلم علشان ترقص مع نفسها ولا مع ستات ولا فى مدرسة ستات بس ده حاجة عيب 
ياربى انشاالله ترقص على السقف حتى 
انما وجهة نظرنا فى الرقص الشرقى تحديدا قدام الناس ( مش ستات بس يعنى ) انه بيميل للاغراء وده باين اوى من الطريقة بتاعته وحتى من اللبس بتاعه فأنا شخصيا مش بشوف انه فن ولا انه يتحط مع باقى انواع الرقص زى البالية وغيره 

بس هو اه بيحرق سعرات وبيخسس فعلا , فهى لو عايزة ترقص لوحدها ولا مع صديقاتها علشان تخرج طاقة ولا تخس , هى حرة طبعا 
وبردو لو عايزة ترقص فى مجتمع مختلط هى حرة بردو بس مينفعش ساعتها من وجهة نظرى انى اقول ان ده يبقا فن زى فن البالية 

ولا ياتروث احنا مش بنتناقش ولا حاجة فى دخول الحمام باليمين ولا الشمال , انا عن نفسى الحاجات ديه زى الرقص ولا غيرها مش بتشغلنى, كل واحد يعمل اللى يريحه على حسب هو عايز ايه من الحياة وايه هدفه منها , احنا بس ممكن ننصح لو شايفين ان فيه حد ممكن يأذى نفسه وهو فى الاخر حر بردو .


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أبريل 2013)

*الفنون كلها موهبة من ربنا ......... وحب الفنون وممارستها ليس فيه أى مشكلة 

لكن أنتى كمسيحية ( مختلفة عن باقى البشر ) .........بمعنى أن تدققى فى الإختيار 
فإذا كنتِ تريدين أن تتبعى المسيح .... فيجب عليكى ( حمل صليبك ) 

وصليبك هنا ( أن تمتنعى عن الموهبة أو الفن ) الذى يُثيـــــــر غرائز وشهوة الآخرين أو الفن الذى يكشف تفاصيل جسمك 

إذا كنتِ مش هتقدرى تحملى صليبك ........... أو ترفضين حملة !!!! لأنه ثقيل عليكِ *

*فالسيد المسيح هنا أعطاكِ الحرية فى الإختيار ......... وقال ( إن أراد ) 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أبريل 2013)

> مش بشوف انه فن ولا انه يتحط مع باقى انواع الرقص زى البالية وغيره


معلش عيوني هو مقيم فن عالميا مش لان مانستهويه نحن نطلعه من ضمن اطار الفن والباليه حتى ناس كثيره تشوفه عيب وانه مو فن لكن مع ذلك يظل فن.. انا شخصيا ماعندي شئ ضد اي رقص في عالم واللي ما احبه ما احكم عليه انه مو رقص لمجرد اني مابحبه.. الرقص الشرقي فن وفن عالمي ويدرس عالميا صار حاله حال الباليه
الرقص الشرقي اذا بدلته تعيبه فهي مش مفروضه على احد ومش شرط 
كل من ترقص تلبس بدله  .. مثل ما اللي تترقص باليه مش مفروض عليها زي معين مثل ابو قطعتين هذاك اللي بعض يترقصن فيه.. وفي ناس كثيره تشوفه عيب اقصد حركات الباليه 
الرقص بشكل عام احتياج انساني طبيعي بدليل ان كل الشعوب في العالم عندها رقصات صارت جزء من تاريخهم وحتى في البلد الواحد فيه كذا رقصه.. 
شقاوه سالت سؤال وتم تأويله وكمان الحكم على الناس صدر من استنتاجات الحين بذمتكم هل كان من تعلمت الرقص ترقص قدام الخلق؟  ناس كثيره تتعلم لاغراض اخرى وبالمره نمتنع عن كلاسات الرياضه بانواعها المختلفه لان معظم الحركات تعتمد على تحريك ذا الجسم سواء بموسيقى او غيره


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أبريل 2013)

> لو دي دروس رقص بين الستات و بعضيها يبقي العيب فين ولا هوا خلاص التخلف طرقع و جاب اخره معاكم؟


ما دريتي الحين كل شوي طلعو بنغمه جديده وانتي صادقه كانو الناس قديما يحتفلون وينبسطون في الاعراس وغيره من غير تكليف وبحدود المعروفه لكل الناس وكانت العادات دام النسوان مع بعض عادي يحتفلن ويرقصن و بايقاعات او غيره ماهو عيب او حرام لكن الناس غاويه تشدد وتكبت نفسها على فاضي 
وعلى ذا الحركات الجديده.. مره وحده عزمتني على عرس بس قالت لي  ذا عرس اسلامي.. اول مره اسمع بذا المصطلح عرس اسلامي.. اشلون بالله يعني اعراسنا السابقه كانت اعراس كفار! المهم تحمست بالزياده ابغي اشوف وش بيسون فيه وش يختلف عن غيره.. دخلت القاعه  وشغلو اناشيد مدح العروس واهلها وكذا وقصائد شعريه .. وبعدها دخلت وحده مسكت المايك وبدات  تخطب تذكر مواعظ دينيه ماشي ده حاجه كويسه وبعدين؟  فين باقي مظاهر العرس؟
 قامو تعشو وخلص الفرح  ..قلت لها عسى ماشر ذي خطبه لصلاة الجمعه ولاعرس ليه كلفتم على انفسكم   وعملتو فرح في قاعه من الاساس!  ليه حفلتكم مافيها طقطقه ومظاهر الفرح ليه كذا ميت كانه عزا مو عرس

وش نقول بس ..


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> معلش عيوني هو مقيم فن عالميا مش لان مانستهويه نحن نطلعه من ضمن اطار الفن والباليه حتى ناس كثيره تشوفه عيب وانه مو فن لكن مع ذلك يظل فن.. انا شخصيا ماعندي شئ ضد اي رقص في عالم واللي ما احبه ما احكم عليه انه مو رقص لمجرد اني مابحبه.. الرقص الشرقي فن وفن عالمي ويدرس عالميا صار حاله حال الباليه
> الرقص الشرقي اذا بدلته تعيبه فهي مش مفروضه على احد ومش شرط
> كل من ترقص تلبس بدله  .. مثل ما اللي تترقص باليه مش مفروض عليها زي معين مثل ابو قطعتين هذاك اللي بعض يترقصن فيه.. وفي ناس كثيره تشوفه عيب اقصد حركات الباليه
> الرقص بشكل عام احتياج انساني طبيعي بدليل ان كل الشعوب في العالم عندها رقصات صارت جزء من تاريخهم وحتى في البلد الواحد فيه كذا رقصه..
> شقاوه سالت سؤال وتم تأويله وكمان الحكم على الناس صدر من استنتاجات الحين بذمتكم هل كان من تعلمت الرقص ترقص قدام الخلق؟  ناس كثيره تتعلم لاغراض اخرى وبالمره نمتنع عن كلاسات الرياضه بانواعها المختلفه لان معظم الحركات تعتمد على تحريك ذا الجسم سواء بموسيقى او غيره



حبيبى ياهيفاء , الناس تصنف عالميا براحتها والعالم بيصنف حاجات كتير على انها فن وجميلة وهى فى نظرى مش فن ومش جميلة انما بيصنفها لاغراض تانية 
زى مثلا مصارعة الثيران ديه يعتبروها رياضة وحاجة fun لكنها شئ بشع فى نظرى تعذيب حيوان بالشكل ده علشان احنا نضحك ونتبسط 

ده رأيى الشخصى فى الرقص الشرقى والتصنيف العالمى ليه هما احرار فيه لكن انا مش مٌلزمة اقتنع بيه 

حبيبتى انا مش حكمت على حد خالص ولا جبت سيرة اخلاق اى واحدة بترقص ولا حتى بتمشى على دماغها 
وبقول كل واحد حر يختار حياته وانا كمان حرة اشوف الرقص الشرقى فن ولا مش فن , جميل ولا مش جميل 
انا بتكلم على رأيى انا اللى بطبقه على نفسى بس مش بفرضه على الاخرين 

ولا حبيبتى هيفاء لبس الباليه ممكن يكون قصير ومفتوح لكن مش كل قصير ومفتوح بيكون مستفز 
اما الرقص الشرقى فاللبس بتاعه مستفز والغرض منه الاثارة 
وحتى لو الرقاصة ( انا بتكلم هنا عن رقاصات محترفات للمهنه  ) مش لبسوا بدل رقص هتلبس ايه ؟ جلابية ضيقة ومفتوحة فتحات بطريقة معينة والغرض بردو واحد , فديه بردو مستفزة 
فى النهاية كله استفزاز فى رأيى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2013)

*15 صفحة بتتكلمو لدرجة ان انا شخصيًا نسيت السؤال كان ايه :smi411: 

اولا سعيدة باسلوب حواركم الناضج فى معظمه و عاجبنى الطريقة انا بجد استفدت منكم كلكم .. و استمتعت بالرقى اللى فيه 

ثانيًا قبل الرد على الكل احب اوضح كام نقطة صغننين ..

فى بداية كلامى سألت عن ان كان الرقص عيب ولالا و ليه ؟؟ و سألت عن ان كان العيب بيختلف باختلاف انواع الرقص ؟؟ 

و اختلفت الردود و كان اغلبها بيتكلم عن الرقص الشرقى خااااصة و ان عيب جدًا !! و السبب انه مثير .. و انه مسبب للعثرات .. 

طب و التانجو مثلا ؟؟ التانجو بيعتمد على فردين ولد و بنت تقريبًا بيرقصو فى حضن بعض بشكل انا شخصيًا شيفاه اكثر اثارة مليون مرة من الشرقى .. ليه اعتبرنا التانجو فن مع انه مثير و الشرقى مش فن ؟؟ 

طب و هو تقدير اى حاجة و اعتبارها فن من عدمه بحسب معايير شخصية ولا عالمية ؟؟ هل مثلا الرسم التجريدى مش فن لمجرد اننا مش بنفهمه ؟؟ او الاوبرا مش فن عشان الناس صوتها عالى و بيصوتو ؟؟ تقديرنا الشخصى و ارائنا الشخصية لا تنفى الصفة الفنية لعمل ما ..

الرقص شئ جسدى و نفسى بحت .. مش معترضة طبعًا .. فيه بعض الناس تقدر تستغنى عنه طبعًااا بس فيه ناس بتحبه .. هل تعتبر خطية ؟؟ .. على حسب معثر ولالا .. و هو فعلا معثر ؟ حسب نوعه و مين اللى بيشوفه .. واحدة بترقص لنفسها عشان هى مبتحبش الرياضة و عايزة تخس بيه اعتبره خطية ؟؟ واحدة راحت تتعلم الرقص السلو عشان اما تسافر مع جوزها متبقاش جاهلة قدام الناس و تدوس على رجله تهرسها اعتبرها خطية ؟؟ واحدة عايزة تتعلم رقص تانجو لمجرد الاستمتاع مع جوزها بيه و يرقصو لوحدهم فى شقتهم تعتبر خطية ؟؟ الحكم على عنوان الموضوع من غير تفاصيله فى حد ذاته غلط .. 

هل الشبع الروحى يغنى عن الحاجة الجسدية و النفسية .. اوقات اة و اوقات لا .. الانبا بولا شبعه الروحى خلاه يعيش على نص رغيف فى اليوم لسنين طويلة .. فى حين قديسيين تانيين كانو بياكلو اكتر منه .. بولس الرسول متجوزش و شبع بربنا .. بطرس كان متجوز و هو صخرة الكنيسة .. الرهبان شبعانين بربنا و مش بيتعرضو للى بنتعرض له نهائى ولا رقص ولا جواز .. بس احنا مش رهبان ولا قامتنا الروحية ادهم .. مفيش مجال للمقارنة .. حتى كتابنا المقدس مقالش ان حد افضل من حد .. مادامت لا تحتسب خطية فليه اشيل الناس هموم فوق همومهم ؟؟ لو دى حاجة بتفرحهم و مش بتعثر حد ليه امنعهم ؟؟ 

خلينى اكملكم القصة المبتورة اللى حكيتها فى الاول ... البنت كانت عايزة تاخد دروس رقص اسمه fit dancing و اللى ميعرفهوش دة حاجة شبه الايروبكس كدة .. مشكلة الناس فى انها من انواع الرقص و خلاص مادام فيها كلمة دانسينج يبقى غلط و عيب و حرام و ميصحش .. و ازيدكم من القصيدة بيتًا انها بتبقى مجموعات بنات بس و المدربة كمان بنت و مع ذلك لازالت المشكلة القائمة فى كلمة دانسينج .. فكان دة السؤال اللى دار فى دماغى هو اى رقص يبقى غلط ؟؟ لمجرد كلمة رقص ؟؟ 

كان ردى على البنت ان مادام بنات و بس و مادام مفيهاش حاجة غلط .. تروح تاخدها و اما حد يسألها بتاخد دروس ايه تقول ايروبكس او رياضة على الموسيقى مادام احنا شعب بيجيله حساسية لفظية .. و تكون مفهمة اهلها انه اسمه فيت دانسينج بس هو رياضة على الموسيقى و توريهم حركة او اتنين منهم .. *
*
رأيى انا الشخصى فى الرقص .. زيه زى اى فعل بنعمله كل يوم .. زى المشى زى الكلام .. الرقص فى حد ذاته باختلاف انواعه مش حرام .. لكن اما يتحول الهدف منه عن قصد لاثارة غرائز او متاجرة بالجسد زى الرقاصات يبقى كدة غلط و عيب و ميصحش و حرام و غيرها من الكلمات .. زى الكلام المغرى و المشى المثير و غيرهم .. كل انسان حكيم نفسه .. انا شخصيًا مقبلش انى ارقص و احس ان حد بيتفرج عليا ولا حتى امشى و احس حد بيتفرج عليا .. ببساطة مبحبش احس انى فرجة لاى سبب .. و لو فى يوم قررت اخد دروس رقص هيبقى سلو او تانجو بس البارتنر بتاعى يبقى جوزى عشان مش عايزة ارقص فى حضن حد غيره و هبقى مرتاحة اكتر معاه دة غير انها هتبقى حاجة بتجمعنا و وقت ضحك و هزار نفضل فاكرينه عمرنا كله .. 

اسفة لو طولت عليكم .. ليا عودة و رد مفسر على شخص شخص باذن المسيح .. بس حاولو متزيدوش عن 15 صفحة عشان اقدر ارد بس :99:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

طبعا انا موافقاكى ياشقاوة مش علشان الموضوع فيه كلمة رقص يبقا غلط 
هى الكلمة ارتبطت عندنا كشرقيين بأنها حاجة عيب 
لكن لا طبعا لو هى عايزة تاخد دروس fit dancing ولا zumba علشان تخس ايه المشكلة ؟ مفيش خطية هنا يعنى 
ولاهى هتاجر بجسمها ولا هتخلى الناس تتفرج عليها وعلى جسمها 
ولو عايزة تاخد دروس رقص شرقى هى حرة بردو فى اختيارها 

بالنسبة للجزء الفنى , بصى ياشقاوة مش كل التصنيفات العالمية للحاجات اللى بيسموها فن بتبقا فن فعلا , او بمعنى اصح انا مش مٌلزمة انى اشوفها فن 
طيب ايه رأيك ان افلام البورنو بتتصنف فى بعض الاوقات  على انها فن ؟ وبياخدوا علها جوايز كمان ؟ هل انا اقدر اقتنع ان افلام زى ديه فن ؟ علشان هما صنفوها عالميا على انها فن ؟

الفن فى نظرى انا هو الحاجة اللى بعد ما تشوفيها او تسمعيها او تمارسيها تحسى انك عليتى لفوق مش نزلتى لتحت تحسى انك حصلك نوع من انواع ال sublimation او التسامى 

انا لما بشوف الرقص الشرقى مش بحس انى عليت . بحس بالاستفزاز , زى بردو ما بحس بالاستفزاز لما بشوف فيلم للمبى اهو ده بيسموه تجاريا فن , لكن هل انا لازم اقتنع انه فن فعلا ؟ 

العالم ياشقاوة بيعمل ساعات تصنيفات لحاجات كتير لاقناع الناس بفكرة معينة لاغراض تانية خالص وغالبا بتكون الاغراض مادية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طبعا انا موافقاكى ياشقاوة مش علشان الموضوع فيه كلمة رقص يبقا غلط
> هى الكلمة ارتبطت عندنا كشرقيين بأنها حاجة عيب
> لكن لا طبعا لو هى عايزة تاخد دروس fit dancing ولا zumba علشان تخس ايه المشكلة ؟ مفيش خطية هنا يعنى
> ولاهى هتاجر بجسمها ولا هتخلى الناس تتفرج عليها وعلى جسمها
> ...



*حبيبى انتى مش ملزمة باى حاجة ولا انا ملزمة باى حاجة .. انا مثلا عارفة ان الاوبرا فن بس مش بفهم منهم حاجة فمش معقول هدخلها !! الموضوع شخصى بحت فى تقديرك .. و تقديرك على دماغى طبعا .. لكن هو فى العالم اسمه ايه ؟ فن .. حتى لو لاسباب تجارية بحتة .. مادام تصنيف عالمى .. هو فن .. بس احبوووش :t30:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حبيبى انتى مش ملزمة باى حاجة ولا انا ملزمة باى حاجة .. انا مثلا عارفة ان الاوبرا فن بس مش بفهم منهم حاجة فمش معقول هدخلها !! الموضوع شخصى بحت فى تقديرك .. و تقديرك على دماغى طبعا .. لكن هو فى العالم اسمه ايه ؟ فن .. حتى لو لاسباب تجارية بحتة .. مادام تصنيف عالمى .. هو فن .. بس احبوووش :t30:*



انا احبوش هو, بس احبك انت  ياشقاوة ياعيونى :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
اه طبعا وانا كررتها كتير ان ده رأيى الشخصى فى الرقص الشرقى ومش بفرضه على حد طبعا ولا قولت ولا هقول على اللى بيحبه انه مش محترم 
اه فعلا هو مٌصنف عالميا على انه فن , بس الدوافع والاسباب وراء التصنيفات العالمية بتفرق ياشقاوة وبتأثر ,على الاقل فى رأيى انا


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

*يا جماعة .. هو فيه زى الرقص الشرقى ^_^ 
من احلى الفنون .. و النيعمة ده اسمه فن .. اللى متمكن فيه يا بخته *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مره وحده عزمتني على عرس بس قالت لي ذا عرس اسلامي.. اول مره اسمع بذا المصطلح عرس اسلامي.. اشلون بالله يعني اعراسنا السابقه كانت اعراس كفار! المهم تحمست بالزياده ابغي اشوف وش بيسون فيه وش يختلف عن غيره.. دخلت القاعه وشغلو اناشيد مدح العروس واهلها وكذا وقصائد شعريه .. وبعدها دخلت وحده مسكت المايك وبدات تخطب تذكر مواعظ دينيه ماشي ده حاجه كويسه وبعدين؟ فين باقي مظاهر العرس؟
> قامو تعشو وخلص الفرح ..قلت لها عسى ماشر ذي خطبه لصلاة الجمعه ولاعرس ليه كلفتم على انفسكم وعملتو فرح في قاعه من الاساس! ليه حفلتكم مافيها طقطقه ومظاهر الفرح ليه كذا ميت كانه عزا مو عرس
> وش نقول بس ..


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*والعروسة ما خدتش قلمين على صداغها وهى قايمة ؟*
*ولا العريس كل شلوت ؟*
*لالالالالالالالا ...شلوت أية ..... **شلوت وقفا *​


----------



## rania79 (20 أبريل 2013)

رقص اية وهباب اية ع دماغ صاحبتك دى
ههههههههههههههه
انا مش بحب البنت اللى بترقص ف الافراح والهبل دة
عثرة من الاخر وقلة ادب ف نظرى


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

rania79 قال:


> رقص اية وهباب اية ع دماغ صاحبتك دى
> ههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بحب البنت اللى بترقص ف الافراح والهبل دة
> عثرة من الاخر وقلة ادب ف نظرى


بلاش افكار  السلفيييين دى يا رانيا وارد المرقسية هههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 أبريل 2013)

rania79 قال:


> رقص اية وهباب اية ع دماغ صاحبتك دى
> ههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بحب البنت اللى بترقص ف الافراح والهبل دة
> عثرة من الاخر وقلة ادب ف نظرى



ومين قال انها هترقص فى افراح اصلا هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*Desert Rose .. وردتنا الجميلة .. كلامك جميل و متفقة مع اغلبه بس كان اعتراضى فى جزئية الرقص الشرقى فن او مش فن .. هو مصنف عالميًا كفن .. و دة لا يشترط ولا يلزمك بحبه  و بطلى فضول .. اخرته وحشة :t30: 

+Sameh+ .. هشوفهالك عنيا :99: .. مش الفكرة انى مش عارفة الاجابة .. انا بس كنت بجمع الاراء باختلافها يمكن نتفق على انه لأ بس تختلف اسبابنا 

+بنت الكنيسة+ .. ايوة فاكرة كلامك و كلام ابونا .. و لازلت مستغربة موضوع ممنوع الرقص لوحدها دة :11azy:!! لكن فى فرح كلنا معاكى قلبًا و قالبًا 

GoGo No Way ... عجبانى ارائك يا جوجو و ردودك حلوة بتدل انك انسان مثقف .. و احترم رأيك فى الرقص الشرقى بسخافته بس غيرك بيحبه !! بس بالنسبة لـ 


GoGo No Way قال:



الى المعطردين !! 


أنقر للتوسيع...

هل فيه صلة قرابة بينك و بين حبو ولا افهم انها عدوى و انتشرت  ؟؟ :99: .. بهزر بس .. و تحياتى لارائك شكلنا هنبقى اصدقاء 

+إيرينى+ .. ايوة هو مربط الفرس فى ليه دى .. الفكرة فى الهدف و الغرض و التفاصيل دى مش الحكم بالعموم .. احبك انتى و فيديوهاتك يا مظبطانى 30: .. بس بلاش تنشرى بدل ما ابلغ عنك :closedeye

tamav maria .. اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب 

Coptic4Ever2 .. عجبتنى حتة الالمام بالمهارات دى :t33: .. و بالنسبة للى هتيجى توريك سطر سطر .. شد حيلك و جمع باقى الاصوات انت بس و انا وعد اتصل بزوجاتكم و ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير :t33:

هيفاء الهاشمي .. اهيوووووووووف .. حبيبى اللى بيشجعنى على الانحراف :t33: .. موتينى ضحك بالعرس الاسلامى و قهرتينى على تمن القاعة كانو طلعو عملو عمرة بيهم أوفر :yahoo: .. اعملى انتى بس المدرسة و هتلاقى عليكى زباين اد كدة :w00t: .. انا واثقة فى جودة المنتج الى هتقدميه الحقيقة :99:

إيمليــآ .. كالعادة ذكية .. فعلا كان قصدها حاجة تانية خالص غير الخناقات دى اللى حصلت leasantr .. و ادينى فيدتك بمعلومة قوية ايوة يا ستى فيه مدارس رقص شرقى فى مصر .. شاورى عقلك بقا :yahoo: 

AL MALEKA HELANA .. امى الغالية .. كلامك من الانجيل و كل الايات على راسى من فوق .. بس المقارنة صعبة شوية .. مش كل حاجة مش مذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس عثرة .. لو البنت بترقص مع جوزها سلو فى مكان هادى هل دة عثرة و خطية ؟؟ حتى لو بترقص شرقى لجوزها هل عثرة و خطية ؟؟ يمكن انتى شيفاها تفاهة انها تعمل كدة .. بس هى دة بيفرحها مادام حاجة بتفرحها و مش خطية حتى لو فى وجهة نظرنا تافهة مانسيبها طيب تعملها .. العنوان يمكن يخض لكن التفاصيل هى اللى بتفرق .. يمكن واحدة مبتعرفش ترقص اصلا بس بتمشى فى الشارع مشية مقصود بيها اعثار الشباب و لفت النظر ساعتها خطية و عثرة مفيهاش كلام .. بالرغم العنوان انها كانت ماشية فى شارع بس كدة ! 
الله فاحص القلوب و الكلى هو ساعتها يقدر يحكم مين كان قصده ايه بالفعل دة .. هل هى بتعمله لفرحها الشخصى ولا للفت النظر و عثرة الناس ؟؟ 

لكن اكيد لو الموضوع مقصود به العثرة .. كلام الكتاب واضح فيها مش محتاج كلام ولا تأويل .. 

حبو اعدائكم .. حبيبى اللى عامل اعلى شغل فى الموضوع .. انا قولتلها فعلا روحى اتعلمى .. اكتر مشاركات اشوفهالك فى موضوع واحد .. امسك الخشب بقا .. و الاخطاء الاملائية كمان قليلة .. حبو تطورت اوعى وشك :yahoo: .. كلامك جميل و متفقة معاه حرف حرف و نقطة نقطة مفيش شك 

+sano+ .. بالظبط يا سانو المشكلة فى العادات و عشان كدة هى سألت .. اوقات بتترسخ فى عقولنا حاجات انها غلط من غير ما نستفسر عن سر الغلط اللى فيها ايه ؟؟ مش يمكن اما نسأل عليها نعملها بضمير مرتاح او فعلا منعملهاش عن اقتناع مش عن مجرد حافظ مش فاهم عيب و خلاص !
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*
چاكس .. لا مادام بتفهم و دماغها كويسة عشان هتتعلم الرقص يبقى اروح اتعلم معاها و منكم نستفيد برضه :t33: 

حبيب يسوع .. استاذى بلاااااااش .. خليك فاكر انى قولتلك بلاش .. الرقص السياسى اللى بيرقصوه دلوقتى فرج علينا العالم كله و بعدين دة بالذات مش عثرة .. دة كفر سيئات الشعب كله :t33:

صوت صارخ .. الاجابة يا استاذى " عشان بتفرح بكدة " .. و هل الفرح بالشكل البسيط دة عيب ؟؟ مادام لوحدها او فى ظروف مناسبة ؟؟ .. كلنا بندور على الفرح فيه حد بيفرح بباكو شيكولاتة و كوباية نسكافيه و حد بيفرح اما بيسمع ام كلثوم و حد بيفرح اما بيتعلم السواقة و يسوق على البحر و حد بيفرح اما يرقص .. حاجات صغيرة بتغير الموود و بتساعد الواحد يلاقى فرحة مؤقتة يبقى ليه لا ؟

REDEMPTION .. شكر الله سعيكم :kap:

عبود عبده عبود .. بعد مشاركة نص متر تطلع بتفتى يا مولانا ؟؟ جزاك الله خيرًا .. اهو لو اصبت ليك ثوابين و بالنص بقا :closedeye

white.angel .. ايه تاميلى و تعبد الرجل دة على اعتبار انه ايه ؟؟:t9: يلا منكم نستفيد .. انتى وحشانا اكتر بمشاركاتك اللى فى الجون دى .. و بالنسبة للتعديل .. يلا مش هسيحلك اللى ستره ربنا مفضحهوش ابدًا :new6:

!! Coptic Lion !! .. عياد احب اقولك انك المفروض تبوس ايدى عشان انت اخدت فى الموضوع دة تقييمات اكتر من اللى انا شخصيًا اخدتها و متقوليش بمجهودك عشان مردش عليك هنا :99:
و اول مرة اقرالك كلام عاقل .. فعلا كل حاجة عندنا تقريبًا بقت عيب .. 

Dona Nabil .. كملى كملى وفقك الله :new6: و بعدين خليكى صريحة قولى مراقبة مش متابعة :smil15: ربنا يخلينا ليكى و نعملك دوشة اكتر و اكتر قادر يا كريم 

هشام المهندس .. استاذى اظن ردى كان كافى و وافى فى موضوع حضرتك و غطيت كل اسئلة حضرتك و اعتراضك .. نورتنى و كلامك على دماغى 

اوريجانوس المصري .. شكرًا لنقلك و اضافتك بالرد الكنسى الكامل  .. كنت احب اسمع رأيك الشخصى  

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ .. و سمعنى احلى ضرب نار للى هتجيبلى ابواب الموضوع :new6: .. منورة يا جوسب .. الله عليكى و انتى متألقة انا عارفة سايبة ورايا رجالة فى الموضوع مش سايبة هى .. بصى يا عيب قصدى يا جوسب .. زى ما السوسة قال كل حاجة بقت عيب .. المشكلة ان دلوقتى فكرة انك تسألى هى عيب ليه اصلا بقت عيب :new6: مجرد السؤال بقا عيب :closedeye


اخيرًا .. استمتعت بمناقشتكم حقيقى .. و تعبتونى انى اجمع المشاركة الطوووووووووووووووويلة دة .. انتظرونى فى موضوع جديد و خناقة جديدة بأذن المسيح :closedeye*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> > *15  و هو فعلا معثر ؟ حسب نوعه و مين اللى بيشوفه ..
> > واحدة بترقص لنفسها عشان هى مبتحبش الرياضة و عايزة تخس بيه اعتبره خطية ؟؟
> > واحدة راحت تتعلم الرقص السلو عشان اما تسافر مع جوزها متبقاش جاهلة قدام الناس و تدوس على رجله تهرسها اعتبرها خطية ؟؟
> > واحدة عايزة تتعلم رقص تانجو لمجرد الاستمتاع مع جوزها بيه و يرقصو لوحدهم فى شقتهم تعتبر خطية ؟؟ الحكم على عنوان الموضوع من غير تفاصيله فى حد ذاته غلط ..
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2013)

*نسيت أقولك 
هى حكاية واحدة بترقص لنفسها دى حاجة مش طبيعية ،، ومش مُريحة خااالص 

أوبترقص علشان عايزة تخس ،،،
مزوالة الرياضة وأخذ الأعشاب أفضل بكتير وبعدين دكاترة الرجيم كتير يعنى 

لكن ترقص علشان تخس يا دكتورة !!!!!!!!......... طيب ما تعمل عمل أحسن هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*علي فكره بقي الموضوع ده الكلام فيه 
بقي 
عييييييييييييييييييييييب: D
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *+ أقرى السطر الأزرق ده ...........وقوليلى هى الإثارة بتتجزأ وبتتنوع :act23: .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> +طبعاً الفن بيتحسب بمعايير عالمية .. بس المشكلة فى ( هل هذا الفن يُناسبك كبنت للملك أم لا )
> يعنى نفترض إنك بتحبى التمثيل جدااااااااااااااا جداااااااااا
> إنتى شايفة إن هذا الوسط يُناسبك ( كبنت للملك ) !!!! ؟؟؟؟
> ...



*مبدئيًا بالراحة عليا .. و اقرى تانى الكلام وهتعرفنى انك فهمتينى غلط .. انا مقولتش ان الاثارة بتتجزأ بالعكس .. انا بقول اننا منبقاش بمكياليين .. كذا حد من الاعضاء شايف الرقص الشرقى مش فن عشان فيه اثارة مع انهم منبهرين بالتانجو .. فقولت لو على الاثارة يبقى التانجو كمان مثير فبالتالى لو معياركم فى الفن مدى اثارته يبقى زى ما بتنفو الصفة الفنية للرقص الشرقى تنفوها للتانجو ..

و رأيى الشخصى فى الرقص سبق ذكره فى المشاركة التوضيحية الاولى .. و لو واحدة بتحب التمثيل على حد تعبير حضرتك ليه تلجأ للعرى و غيره مادام متوفر انها تمثل فى الكنيسة ؟؟ 

ليه بندور على المثال المشين دايما  .. بتحب التمثيل يبقى تمثل طبعًااااااا جوا كنيستها و مفيش اكتر من الفرق المسرحية و الافلام الدينية اللى بتتعمل .. احنا فى زمن الميديا يا ماما  

طبعًا العثرة لا تتجزأ .. و محدش جاب سيرة العثرة هنا نهائى .. و اظن ان فى كل الامثلة اللى ضربتها لانواع رقص مفيهاش شبهة عثرة ! 

لكن جزئية مادام بنت الملك مينفعش ازاول اى فن مهما كان ؟؟؟ يالهوى ؟؟ اذا كان الانجيل نفسه محللهالى و بيقولى تحل لى .. بس ليس كل الاشياء تليق و مش كلها تبنى و لا يتسلط عليا شئ ... احرم انا اللى حلله ربنا ليه ؟؟ 

حضرتك بتتكلمى كأنى بقول يا بنات البسو بدل رقص و انزلو ارقصو فى الشوارع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بجد انا لو قريت كلام حضرتك من غير ما اكون عارفة ردى كنتى شككتينى فى نفسى 
كلامى بالنص : 




واحدة بترقص لنفسها عشان هى مبتحبش الرياضة و عايزة تخس بيه اعتبره خطية ؟؟ واحدة راحت تتعلم الرقص السلو عشان اما تسافر مع جوزها متبقاش جاهلة قدام الناس و تدوس على رجله تهرسها اعتبرها خطية ؟؟ واحدة عايزة تتعلم رقص تانجو لمجرد الاستمتاع مع جوزها بيه و يرقصو لوحدهم فى شقتهم تعتبر خطية ؟؟ الحكم على عنوان الموضوع من غير تفاصيله فى حد ذاته غلط ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


حضرتك تغاضيتى تماما عن الجزئية دى و كأنها مش موجودة .. 

مفيش حاجة فى المسيحية حراااااااااام .. و مفيش لينا مفتى يفتى لكل انسان بالصح و الغلط .. الكتاب نفسه قال " هو كامل السن اسألوه " و الكتاب نفسه قال " كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق " .. من الاخر كل انسان حكيم نفسه .. عارف ايه اللى يليق بيه و ايه اللى لا يليق بيه .. 

القديس سمعان الخراز نفسه اما شاف منظر معثر خلع عينه .. الانبا انطونيوس اما شاف منظر معثر قال دى اشارة ربنا انى ادخل البرية الجوانية مخلعش عينه .. فى حين ان الكتاب نصه ثابت ..*



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> لو اتكلمتى عن حُبنــــــــــــــا للشــــــــــىء ...
> هقولك كُلنا سواء بنات أو ولاد ، كبار أو صغيرين ، ناضجين أو مراهقين ، بنحب الحاجة اللى تبسطنا وتفرحنا لأنها بترضى شهواتنا وجسدنا
> مفيشولد هتقوليلة تعالى أفرجك على رقاصة وهيقولك لأ
> ...



*واضح انك مستعجلة فعلا :smile01 بدليل انك مش قريتى باقى الجملة صدقينى كنتى عرفتى انى معاكى فى نص اللى قولتيه تقريبًا .. 
لا طبعًا مش كل حاجة بنحبها بنعملها بس تانى سؤال سألته هى غلط ولا لا ؟؟ خطية ولا مش خطية ؟؟ معثرة ولا مش معثرة ؟؟ .. 
انا اللى خلانى سألت اصلا بنحبها ولالا .. عشان لو مش بنحبها من الاول اصدع نفسى ليه فى انى افكر هى تليق ولا لا تليق ما انا كدة كدة مش عايزة اعملها !!!!! .. لكن لو بحبها و طلعت تليق و مش خطية يبقى ليه امنع نفسى عنها ؟؟؟؟ ايه المبرر ؟؟؟ 

معاكى طبعًا اننا نلجم جسدنا .. بس بالعقل .. لو بيطلب حاجة مش غلط الجمه فيها ليه ؟؟ سادية مثلا !! 
بتحبى الشيكولاتة و احنا فى فطار ماكلهاش لييييييييه ؟؟ لكن اما يبقى يطلبها فى صيام ساعتها الجمه و اسكته .. 

الفكرة فى الاتزان .. لان لجام الجسم الزايد عن اللزوم هيعمل كبت احنا فى غنى عنه و المسيحية بريئة منه ..* 





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> إنتى اللى غلطانة سيبتينا من غير تفاصيلة :act23:
> 
> إنتى سألتى سؤال عن الرقص ........ وقولتى هل هو عيب أم لأ ؟؟؟
> ...



*تانى ؟؟ انتى بتعممى تانى ؟؟ :act23:  هقرّع على ايدك حرام عليكى و انا لسة فى عز شبابى  .. 

لا للتعميم .. مش كل الرقص حرام يا ناااااااااس هموت يا ناااااااااس :bud: ... و بعدين واحدة فاضية و عندها فلوس و عايزه تصرفه على الرقص احنا مالنا :smile01 .. رزق الهبل على المجانين يا ستى :smile01 .. المهم انه مش عيب و حرام و غلط و الحاجات الكتير اللى بتقفل اى حد و نظام لا تناقش ولا تجادل يا أخ على .. 
واحدة هتسافر و اة هيرقصو فى حفلات .. هنحجر عليهم مثلا ؟؟ ماهى حرة هى و جوزها و حتى لو عايزه تتعلم لروحها و لجوزها لوحدهم احنا مالنا ؟؟؟ اللى معاه قرش محيره يجيب حمام و يطيره او ياخد دروس رقص :59:

بالنسبة لاخر سطرين ... مبتكلمش فى السياسة ولا الطبيخ :smile01*




AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *نسيت أقولك
> هى حكاية واحدة بترقص لنفسها دى حاجة مش طبيعية ،، ومش مُريحة خااالص
> 
> أوبترقص علشان عايزة تخس ،،،
> ...




*للاسف اة فيه دايت بالرقص .. شوفتى دكاترة آخر زمن .. لو معندكوش منه .. ممكن ابعتلك انتى تؤمرى معنديش اغلى منك اخدمه الخدمة دى :smile01*

*ملحوظة : الله يباركلك ياااااارب تظبطى بعد كدة التنسيق بتاع مشاركاتك عشان انا طلع عينى فى ظبط المشاركة دى بالمنظر دة  *


----------



## x_philosopher (21 أبريل 2013)

هل الرسم عيب؟
هل النحت عيب؟

كلاهما يمكن أن يثير الغرائز أيضاً مثل النحت العاري (نوع من الجمال حيث يظهر في التناسب)

لماذا الرقص بالذات نقول عنه عيب؟

الإثارة هي بالأكثر في العقل المريض


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *نسيت أقولك
> هى حكاية واحدة بترقص لنفسها دى حاجة مش طبيعية ،، ومش مُريحة خااالص
> 
> *



*ها؟

و مين فينا يا بنات و هي صغيره علي الاقل ما قفلتش عليها الباب و رقصت

مش طبيعي ازاي يعني؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ها؟
> 
> و مين فينا يا بنات و هي صغيره علي الاقل ما قفلتش عليها الباب و رقصت
> 
> مش طبيعي ازاي يعني؟​*



*من غير قفل الباب

كنت بأرقص للعيلة كلها 

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ها؟
> 
> و مين فينا يا بنات و هي صغيره علي الاقل ما قفلتش عليها الباب و رقصت
> 
> مش طبيعي ازاي يعني؟​*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *من غير قفل الباب
> 
> كنت بأرقص للعيلة كلها
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*يا اختى اسكتى انتى و هى .. دة انا بتكلم بأدب و موضوعية و اتحطلى صور رقاصات و اتقالى الرقص يليق بكى و اتقال عليا سفالة :smile01 

جايين تقولو كمان بترقصو ؟؟؟ مش عاجبكم اتشتم لوحدى جايين تشيلو الليلة معايا :smile01*


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

المهم الصور والتهزىء الى كانوا هنا راحو فين ههههههه !!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> المهم الصور والتهزىء الى كانوا هنا راحو فين ههههههه !!



* النمره خلصت يا سيد 
احجز تذكرتك وتعالي بكره ههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> المهم الصور والتهزىء الى كانوا هنا راحو فين ههههههه !!



*مش عارفة ملحقتش احتفل :smile01 .. ربنا يسامحها دونا .. بتقطع عليا رزقى :new6:*


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * النمره خلصت يا سيد
> احجز تذكرتك وتعالي بكره ههههههه
> *​



ازاى يبنى انت .. انتو فاكرنى زبون عادى ..


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش عارفة ملحقتش احتفل :smile01 .. ربنا يسامحها دونا .. بتقطع عليا رزقى :new6:*



لازم تطلبى تعويـــض


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش عارفة ملحقتش احتفل :smile01 .. ربنا يسامحها دونا .. بتقطع عليا رزقى :new6:*


*لالالالا المهم ايه بقى *
*ان الرقاصه كانت مستوره من فوق لتحت :mus13:*
*وبتقولوا على الرقص الشرقى خليع :act23:*
*ماهو فى رقاصات عفيفات اهم .... يا عالم يا ظلمه :smile01..*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لالالالا المهم ايه بقى *
> *ان الرقاصه كانت مستوره من فوق لتحت :mus13:*
> *وبتقولوا على الرقص الشرقى خليع :act23:*
> *ماهو فى رقاصات عفيفات اهم .... يا عالم يا ظلمه :smile01..*​





مظبوط مظبوط هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * دة انا بتكلم بأدب و موضوعية و اتحطلى صور رقاصات و اتقالى الرقص يليق بكى و اتقال عليا سفالة **:smile01*


*بصى يا شُقشق ... بجد كل ما ادخل التوبيك دة بافتكر أنى دخلت *​*منتدى " بارك الله فيك " السلفىَّ*​*و بأستثناء بعض المشاركات .... موضوعك دة أثبت لى أننا*​*مجتمع يُعانى من " لوثة دينية " وإن حُكم الأخوان والسلفيين *​*هو وضع وأمر طبيعى جداً  نستحقه – لولا بس أنهم مسلمين *​*يعنى بحُكم التِعداد فقط .... لا أكثر ولا أقل *​*وأنا بجد " مذهول " و " حزين جداً " لأن ألفاظاً مثل*​*( المحبة ) ( بنت الملك ) ( الشبع الروحى ) ( الشبع النفسى ) ألخ ألخ*​*أتضح لى** أنها ألفاظاً مُنمقة موروثة تصلح فقط لوضعها فى إطار ذهبى*​*ليشاهدها الضيوف فى الصالون مع فنجان شاى *​*العُثرة** يا حضرات الأفاضل لا تأتى من الرقص ولا من راقصة *​*ولكنها تأتى من أناسِ يقولون ما لايفعلون **.....وما أكثرهم*​*هنا** وهناك *​


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بصى يا شُقشق ... بجد كل ما ادخل التوبيك دة بافتكر أنى دخلت *
> *منتدى " بارك الله فيك " السلفىَّ*
> *و بأستثناء بعض المشاركات .... موضوعك دة أثبت لى أننا*
> *مجتمع يُعانى من " لوثة دينية " وإن حُكم الأخوان والسلفيين *
> ...


*المشكله يا عبود تكمن فى اننا داخلين على كارثه ... ظاهرة السلف الاقباط والشيخ والشيخه الاقباط ... بقت ظاهره منفره ... وهتؤدى لانحراف جيل **كامل **من الشباب ... بسبب الكبت ... ولان الممنوع والمحظور دائماً مرغوب ... ولاننا شعب لا يعرف سوى الكلام  ...  شعب بياع كلام .... وانما عند الفعل ... لا نجد سوى تدنى اخلاقى قذر ... وللأسف من اشخاص هم قدوه حسنه وسنهم يتخطى عقود ... ولكن لأسف لا يحترمون سنونهم ويطالبوننا بالخنوع لتدينهم المزيف *

*المشكله يا باشمهندث ان المثل بيقول : من عاشر القوم اربعين يوم صار منهم ... احنا مكملناش فى حكم الاخوان سنه وبقينا كدة ... *
:smile01:smile01​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *المشكله يا عبود تكمن فى اننا داخلين على كارثه ... ظاهرة السلف الاقباط والشيخ والشيخه الاقباط ... بقت ظاهره منفره ... وهتؤدى لانحراف جيل **كامل **من الشباب ... بسبب الكبت ... ولان الممنوع والمحظور دائماً مرغوب ... ولاننا شعب لا يعرف سوى الكلام  ...  شعب بياع كلام .... وانما عند الفعل ... لا نجد سوى تدنى اخلاقى قذر ... وللأسف من اشخاص هم قدوه حسنه وسنهم يتخطى عقود ... ولكن لأسف لا يحترمون سنونهم ويطالبوننا بالخنوع لتدينهم المزيف *
> 
> *المشكله يا باشمهندث ان المثل بيقول : من عاشر القوم اربعين يوم صار منهم ... احنا مكملناش فى حكم الاخوان سنه وبقينا كدة ... *
> :smile01:smile01​



 *وايت أنجل ..*

 تحبي ترقصي؟ تحبي تشربي سجاير؟ تحبي تلبسي قصير؟ إعملي كل ده عادي، ولا حد من الرافضين للكلام ده هيقولك تلت التلاته كام.

 إعملي اللي إنتي عاوزاه، وتحملي نتائج اللي بتعمليه، سواء هنا على الارض، او في السماء (نقطة)

 إحنا بقينا بنخلط ما بين *تهذيب النفس والجسد*، وما بين *رغباتنا اللي عمرها ما هتنتهي عند حدود*، كلامي الآن ليس عن الذي يليق أو لا يليق .. فهذا الموضوع محسوم ومنتهي أمره.

 كلامي الآن عن محاولة تغليف *أفعال قبيحة*، *بإعطاءها صبغة أنها تليق ولا تسبب عثرة ولا تسقط من يريد الحياة مع السيد*.

 هي فعلا تلك الافعال "*القبيحة*" لن تُسقط، ولن تُعثر .. *بل تزلزل*!! لا يصادر أحد على حرية أي كائن في أن يفعل ما يراه، حتى لو رقص عاري! .. حتى لو فعل اي شيء في الكون كله، بل أنت حُر يا سيدي بمفهوم حرية *أولاد العالم*، إفعل ما يحلو لك، لأن هناك دينونة وحساب، وامام الله سنعلم الذي *كان* يليق، والذي *لم يكن يليق إطلاقاً* لأن في وقت الحساب لن ينفع الندم .

 ولكني أقول لكل من يحاول أن يصبغ تلك الافعال بصبغة *المسموح* و"*الحلال*" *أنك تعتنق تعاليم شيطانية هي أبعد ما يكون عن تعاليم المسيح له المجد*، إن رأيت ان الرقص يليق، فلترقص! و*لكن لا تتحدث عن المسموح أو الذي يليق من منطلق كتابي*!

 تتحدثون عن الحرية، اللياقة، العثرة، وكأن هذه المفردات ليس لها تعريف في الكتاب المُقدس! وروحتم تفردون لها تعريفات من واقع ثقافات تعتمد على عقائد هشه، او تقاليد إلحادية، أو معتقدات لادينية!

 الحديث عن أي أمر يتعلق بالحياة الروحية المسيحية، لا يجب أن يخرج من نطاق ضابط ومرشد هذه الحياة .. 
 *وهو الكتاب المقدس* (نقطة)​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *وايت أنجل ..*
> 
> تحبي ترقصي؟ تحبي تشربي سجاير؟ تحبي تلبسي قصير؟ إعملي كل ده عادي، ولا حد من الرافضين للكلام ده هيقولك تلت التلاته كام.
> 
> ...


*
بص يا طارق .. حقك تختلف معانا على راسنا .. حقك تقول وجهة نظرك مختلفة على راسنا .. و مشاركتك دى كلها على راسى من فوق .. طالما انت راجل محترم و مش بتتطاول بالفاظ مالهاش لازمة نتناقش نختلف نتفق ماشى عادى جدًا ..

و زى ما قولت اللى بيعمل حاجة صح ولا غلط بيشيل نتايجها على دماغه .. و اللى من حقه يدين او ميدينش المسيح و بس .. 

و اللى يرشدنى و يبقى مرشد روحى يختار الفاظه و اسلوبه مش اما يتزنق يشتم زى العيال اللى لسة بنعلمهم الادب 

لحد كدة انت على رااااااااااااسى .. لكن .. اللى يطول لساااااااااانه يبقى ميرجعش يتكلم عن الانجيل .. اللى يطووووووووووول لساااااااااااانه و يحط صور معثرة و قليلة الادب يبقى ميجيبش سيرة الايات .. اللى عايز يعمل فيها قدوووووووووووووة يبقى محترم بجد مش منظرة .. و اللى متربى فى بيئة الانجيل ميعرفش يشتم بالفاظ مش محترمة .. و اما نقدره و نحترمه و نقول المحبة اللى بينا و نحتمل و مينطقش يبقى ميتكلمش على الانجيل ولا المحبة ولا ايه اللى يليق ولا ميليقش  .. 

يمكن الانجيل برئ من اللى بيرقص و يلبس عريان .. بس برضه الانجيل برئ من اللى بيشتمو و يهينو الناس و بينافقو و بيرائو و يبقو بمليون وش .. الانجيل برئ من الاتنين ..

اعتراضك و اختلافك معانا على رااااااااسى عشان انت محترم و اسلوبك محترم .. لكن اللى هيتكلم من هنا و رايح باسلوب غير محترم و غير لائق مش هكتفى بالحذف و هرد و انا ردودى فى غضبى وحشة و بتوووووووووووووجع .. و مش هقبل ان حد يلتمس اعذار و مش هقبل ان حد يتضامن مع اى حد بيتطاول و لو كان ضمنيًا ... من الاخر شطبنا 

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> بص يا طارق .. حقك تختلف معانا على راسنا .. حقك تقول وجهة نظرك مختلفة على راسنا .. و مشاركتك دى كلها على راسى من فوق .. طالما انت راجل محترم و مش بتتطاول بالفاظ مالهاش لازمة نتناقش نختلف نتفق ماشى عادى جدًا ..
> 
> و زى ما قولت اللى بيعمل حاجة صح ولا غلط بيشيل نتايجها على دماغه .. و اللى من حقه يدين او ميدينش المسيح و بس ..
> ...



قششششششششطة يا ابو الشقاشيق ههههههههههههه ايوه كده علي الصوت ووريهم شقاوة الشرس ههههههههههههههههههههه فينك يا شيخة مستنيكي تكشري عن انيابك ولا انتي هنا هههههههههههههههههههه .

بصي يا شقاوة! *بصيتي*؟ تمام  ..* صدقيني أنت قلبك أبيض*، وأنا عارف ده وما تسألنيش عرفت إزاي :59: وصدقيني ... كووووووووووول اللي اعترض علي الموضوع يمكن بشكل حاد شوية، *بيحبك وبيموت فيكي* .. *خدي بالك من كلامي* .. بيحبك وبيموت فيكي .. وإنتي ذكية .. تفتكري ايه اللي هيستفيدوه لما (يتنرفزوا) عليكي .. خدي بالك ان يتنرفزوا دي بين قوسين  .. يعني ممكن تكوني أنتي حسيتي انهم متنرفزين .. او ياستي (بيهاجموكي) .. ولكن في حقيقة الأمر الموضوع كله مبني على المحبة .. *والمحبة تحتمل كل شيء* .. مش كده ولا ايه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> قششششششششطة يا ابو الشقاشيق ههههههههههههه ايوه كده علي الصوت ووريهم شقاوة الشرس ههههههههههههههههههههه فينك يا شيخة مستنيكي تكشري عن انيابك ولا انتي هنا هههههههههههههههههههه .
> 
> بصي يا شقاوة! *بصيتي*؟ تمام  ..* صدقيني أنت قلبك أبيض*، وأنا عارف ده وما تسألنيش عرفت إزاي :59: وصدقيني ... كووووووووووول اللي اعترض علي الموضوع يمكن بشكل حاد شوية، *بيحبك وبيموت فيكي* .. *خدي بالك من كلامي* .. بيحبك وبيموت فيكي .. وإنتي ذكية .. تفتكري ايه اللي هيستفيدوه لما (يتنرفزوا) عليكي .. خدي بالك ان يتنرفزوا دي بين قوسين  .. يعني ممكن تكوني أنتي حسيتي انهم متنرفزين .. او ياستي (بيهاجموكي) .. ولكن في حقيقة الأمر الموضوع كله مبني على المحبة .. *والمحبة تحتمل كل شيء* .. مش كده ولا ايه ​


*
حسيت ؟؟ بتسمى ان حد يحطلى صورة رقاصة و يقولى هذا يليق بكِ احساس ؟؟ امال اليقين ايه يا استاذى ؟؟  

تقدر تدخل قسم المباركين و تقرا موضوع هناك و ساعتها هتفهم انا قصدت ايه اما قولت 
*


> و اما نقدره و نحترمه و نقول المحبة اللى بينا و نحتمل و مينطقش يبقى ميتكلمش على الانجيل ولا المحبة ولا ايه اللى يليق ولا ميليقش ..



*انا مبتكلمش من فراغ ولا بتسرع .. انا قدمت سبت و حد و مغلطتش .. و اتغلط فيا  

يمكن بقول اللى عايز يرقص يرقص .. بس مبقولش الفاظ خارجة .. لان كنيستى اللى ربتنى علمتنى افكر و اصبببر و مغلطش فى كبير ولا صغير .. 

بس انا لسة هادية و لسة عند كلامى.. انت راجل محترم .. شابوه لرقيك استاذى  و لسة مكشرتش عن انيابى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

ايه يا جدعان المشاركات الطويله دي
طب مش قاري حاجه بس هه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*ميرسيه لكل الاراء المحترمة فقط اللى اتقدمت .. باختلافها بقا قدامنا كل وجهات النظر و تنوعها و مبررات صاحب كل اختلاف  .. استفدت منكم كلكم .. فى الاخر احب اقول .. انت كامل السن .. انت لوحدك اللى هتتحاسب على افعالك .. اللى شايفه صح و اقنعك اكتر اعمله 

بعد أذن أستاذة دونا هتغلق الموضوع .. مبقاش فيه كلام جديد يتضاف على ما اظن 

و استنونى فى موضوع جديد  
اكيد راجعة قريب بموضوع أقوى  *


----------

